# Face mask policy & children with autism



## Nursejilly

Hi everyone! It was great to hear that Disney plans to reopen in July. The restrictions they will implement weren’t a surprise at all. Our biggest question is whether or not there will be any exceptions to the face mask policy for ages 3 and up. My sister has 2 sons ages 10 & 12 who have autism and its doubtful they would be able to tolerate wearing a face mask all day at the parks. We’d hate to cancel our long awaited trip to Disney, but this may be a deal breaker for our family.


----------



## bookwormde

accommodations that would significantly reduce safety typically are not considered

Now if there was some other way to prevent droplet spread (at the same level or better) that would be tolerable to your nephews then that should be considered

I can not think of any that would meet that standard sorry


----------



## DisLiss

I totally understand.  We've been planning our upcoming trip (3 months from today!) for 2.5 years now.  But masks are one of our personal deal breakers, too.  So we've made new back-up reservations for next year. What's another 8-9 months, right?     Waiting's a bummer, but we'd rather wait a bit longer for a better experience than go in 3 months for a lesser experience.  No one wants to go to WDW to be unhappy.  Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Nursejilly

Yes, I have to agree & understand that they will likely make no exceptions to the face mask policy. I think that it will be a big issue for many families with younger children, special needs or not. Our trip is scheduled for November 2020, but may move to 2021 if face masks are still required. Time will tell! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Mrsjvb

As a general rule, they are not required to exempt anyone from the same standards as everyone else due to the ‘common good’ principal.  

and I for one hope they Do NOT allow any.  If a person can not tolerate a mask for whatever reason( to include sheer bloody mindedness), they should not be allowed in the parks.  And I also hope they rigorously enforce it while in the parks, to include being removed with no recourse if you refuse.


----------



## gratefulfred

What about the full face shields instead of masks, has anyone heard anything about those ?


----------



## bookwormde

I would add that our ASD kids surprise us sometimes so let them know  that it is a condition to go to WDW now and try different styles to see if they can tolerate them

While a little hotter a half height hood style might be the most tolerable since the do not pull on ears or have e focused elastic points across the back of the neck


----------



## bookwormde

gratefulfred said:


> What about the full face shields instead of masks, has anyone heard anything about those ?


while they will redirect particles they do not have the same capture characteristics as a mask


----------



## lanejudy

Folks - just a reminder that we won't debate the use of face masks here.  If you have suggestions for the OP or (as time moves on) experience with exceptions at WDW, that's helpful.


----------



## gatormom2tots

I am torn....

Disney has always been incredible with providing an experience that our now 15 yo could handle being on the spectrum.  They have done so much more than I could have ever asked to make his experience be comparable to his sisters who are not and we are so grateful.  He is extremely heat sensitive and the DAS saves our trips- literally.  He can do early morning and late evenings...middle of the day is out of the question.

But I don't think he could deal with the facemask.  But....as much as DIsney does, I don't think this is an area where they can make exceptions.  We cancelled our family trip this summer partly because I knew it would not have been an enjoyable experience for him.

On the flip side, he has been doing his service hours at a local karate camp and has worn a facemask with no complaint.  But an air conditioned studio is much different than Florida heat.


----------



## Nursejilly

I appreciate the feedback and honesty. We are going to get some of the cute face masks from Disney and have the boys try them out as the trip gets closer. Disney is such fun for them, they just might surprise us. We are DVC members, so we will just have to cancel in time to avoid losing our points. I hope everyone gets to enjoy Disney again soon!


----------



## DLgal

I have 2 sons with autism, 14 and 16. My 14 year old CANNOT handle cloth facemasks. He had a massive meltdown on Monday after a Target run where he came with me. He was SO overwhelmed by sensory things on his face: the heat, sweat, damp hot feeling, and itchiness drove him mad. 

Yesterday, I showed him a KN95 mask. He wore it for an hour and it was a totally different experience. No complaints. 

I'd suggest getting LOTS of different mask types and trial them at home NOW to see how well the kids tolerate them. 

We are DL locals and this son who had the hard time is DYING to get back to our regular park visits, but I already warned him that he would have to wear a mask.

However, I DID hear that Disney will make exceptions to the policy for people unable to wear a mask for a medical reason. So, there might be an out. I have heard there may be a wristband type indicator to give to those who can't wear masks who stop by Guest Relations and explain the situation, so that they won't be targeted by the "mask police" in the parks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is from MP's Twitter page today:
_@MousePlanet
Disney said at the Orange County Task Force hearing that it is looking at establishing "Relaxation Zones" on and off property to give guests an opportunity to go "mask off" for a period of time._

If this report is accurate and the "Relaxation Zones" work out as planned, that could provide much needed help and relief for those who can manage to wear masks for only short periods. Knowing that there are areas nearby where you can go to be mask-free for even a few minutes can be a stress reliever. Not a perfect solution, but better than nothing. And hopefully, Disney will continue to come up with better ideas as they continue to work with guests once the parks reopen.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

I feel your pain OP. If I had a trip planned in the next 3-4 months, I'd delay. There is so much public pressure for masks right now, they will be an absolute requirement at first. I can't imagine a world where these are permanent though, so I look forward to a mask free trip soon.


----------



## AnneK

Citywalk at Universal is issuing a wristband if an individual cannot wear a mask for medical reasons. However, said person said the looks and comments they got from other guests forced to wear their masks was less than desirable. I haven't found a mask yet that I can tolerate for a long time, but I have several options on order. Our trip is not until October but our entire party 100% plans on wearing masks.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Nursejilly.

I hope someone can come up with an idea so that you can go.  I have been reading so many others in the same situation.

There has got to be some inventor out there that come up with a solution for children.



Nursejilly said:


> Hi everyone! It was great to hear that Disney plans to reopen in July. The restrictions they will implement weren’t a surprise at all. Our biggest question is whether or not there will be any exceptions to the face mask policy for ages 3 and up. My sister has 2 sons ages 10 & 12 who have autism and its doubtful they would be able to tolerate wearing a face mask all day at the parks. We’d hate to cancel our long awaited trip to Disney, but this may be a deal breaker for our family.




Hi, gratefulfred.

I believe WDW said, for now, masks had to be tied or use ear attachments.  But maybe things might change.



gratefulfred said:


> What about the full face shields instead of masks, has anyone heard anything about those ?


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, theluckyrabbit.

Thank you.

That would be a step in the right direction to help some guests.




theluckyrabbit said:


> This is from MP's Twitter page today:
> _@MousePlanet
> Disney said at the Orange County Task Force hearing that it is looking at establishing "Relaxation Zones" on and off property to give guests an opportunity to go "mask off" for a period of time._
> 
> If this report is accurate and the "Relaxation Zones" work out as planned, that could provide much needed help and relief for those who can manage to wear masks for only short periods. Knowing that there are areas nearby where you can go to be mask-free for even a few minutes can be a stress reliever. Not a perfect solution, but better than nothing. And hopefully, Disney will continue to come up with better ideas as they continue to work with guests once the parks reopen.


----------



## RaySharpton

Has anyone else heard that California may make it illegal to wear a mask that utilizes an exhalation value?

The TV News says this may spread to other states


----------



## Leopardchucks

It is still suggested for people in our city to wear masks in public. Our WDW trip is not until January, but I've had my ASD 16 yr old practice wearing them. He doesn't much care for them, but with coaxing can keep it on for 30 minutes at a time. I'm hoping by the time school starts and we start gearing up for Florida, the mask rule will either be relaxed, or he will be mask pro. I will also plan on knowing where each of those Mask-relief areas are at every park before we arrive.


----------



## Leopardchucks

gratefulfred said:


> What about the full face shields instead of masks, has anyone heard anything about those ?


I found this article saying face shields could even be better for stopping the spread of the virus. 

https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=230978


----------



## hunner

gatormom2tots said:


> I am torn....
> 
> Disney has always been incredible with providing an experience that our now 15 yo could handle being on the spectrum.  They have done so much more than I could have ever asked to make his experience be comparable to his sisters who are not and we are so grateful.  He is extremely heat sensitive and the DAS saves our trips- literally.  He can do early morning and late evenings...middle of the day is out of the question.
> 
> But I don't think he could deal with the facemask.  But....as much as DIsney does, I don't think this is an area where they can make exceptions.  We cancelled our family trip this summer partly because I knew it would not have been an enjoyable experience for him.
> 
> On the flip side, he has been doing his service hours at a local karate camp and has worn a facemask with no complaint.  But an air conditioned studio is much different than Florida heat.



Wow! Your son is awesome for doing his service hours with a mask on. I struggle with wearing a mask even for just a 45 minute grocery shopping trip in the air conditioning (I leave it on the whole time, but I do find it hot and itchy after about 15 minutes). What a great kid for continuing with his volunteer work under challenging conditions


----------



## hunner

gatormom2tots said:


> I am torn....
> 
> Disney has always been incredible with providing an experience that our now 15 yo could handle being on the spectrum.  They have done so much more than I could have ever asked to make his experience be comparable to his sisters who are not and we are so grateful.  He is extremely heat sensitive and the DAS saves our trips- literally.  He can do early morning and late evenings...middle of the day is out of the question.
> 
> But I don't think he could deal with the facemask.  But....as much as DIsney does, I don't think this is an area where they can make exceptions.  We cancelled our family trip this summer partly because I knew it would not have been an enjoyable experience for him.
> 
> On the flip side, he has been doing his service hours at a local karate camp and has worn a facemask with no complaint.  But an air conditioned studio is much different than Florida heat.



Wow! Your son is awesome for doing his service hours with a mask on. I struggle with wearing a mask even for just a 45 minute grocery shopping trip in the air conditioning (I leave it on the whole time, but I do find it hot and itchy after about 15 minutes). What a great kid for continuing with his volunteer work under challenging conditions


----------



## lanejudy

DLgal said:


> However, I DID hear that Disney will make exceptions to the policy for people unable to wear a mask for a medical reason. So, there might be an out. I have heard there may be a wristband type indicator to give to those who can't wear masks who stop by Guest Relations and explain the situation, so that they won't be targeted by the "mask police" in the parks.


I think the wristband thing is in place at City Walk (Universal).  I have not heard that Disney Springs is using a wristband.  There may or may not be some other process in place with Disney.  I hear DS was absolutely packed yesterday with 6-hour waits to enter stores.



RaySharpton said:


> I believe WDW said, for now, masks had to be tied or use ear attachments. But maybe things might change.


Yes, it is interesting, both the Disney Springs requirements and the new parks information do specifically indicate a mask with ties or ear loops.  However, folks have been using gaitors at DS with no issues; so how strictly the ties/ear loops thing is enforced remains to be seen.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lanejudy said:


> ... Yes, it is interesting, both the Disney Springs requirements and the new parks information do specifically indicate a mask with ties or ear loops.  However, folks have been using gaitors at DS with no issues; so how strictly the ties/ear loops thing is enforced remains to be seen.


I wonder if the specific wording about ties and ear attachments was meant to prevent people trying to enter the parks with only face shields (or any face covering that is open on the sides and at the bottom). Masks with ties, ear attachments, or gaitors/Buffs would at least be mostly/all closed around the guest's face on the sides and along the lower jaw/chin/neck.


----------



## gratefulfred

lanejudy said:


> I think the wristband thing is in place at City Walk (Universal).  I have not heard that Disney Springs is using a wristband.  There may or may not be some other process in place with Disney.  I hear DS was absolutely packed yesterday with 6-hour waits to enter stores.
> 
> 
> Yes, it is interesting, both the Disney Springs requirements and the new parks information do specifically indicate a mask with ties or ear loops.  However, folks have been using gaitors at DS with no issues; so how strictly the ties/ear loops thing is enforced remains to be seen.


What is a gaitor?


----------



## lanejudy

gratefulfred said:


> What is a gaitor?



A neck gaiter.  Kind of like a ski mask without the hood -- it pulls up to cover the mouth and nose.


----------



## gratefulfred

lanejudy said:


> A neck gaiter.  Kind of like a sky mask without the hood -- it pulls up to cover the mouth and nose.


Thank you, I have seen people people wearing them, didn’t know the name.


----------



## gatormom2tots

hunner said:


> Wow! Your son is awesome for doing his service hours with a mask on. I struggle with wearing a mask even for just a 45 minute grocery shopping trip in the air conditioning (I leave it on the whole time, but I do find it hot and itchy after about 15 minutes). What a great kid for continuing with his volunteer work under challenging conditions



Awww....thank you! You made my day! He is the most challenging, frustrating, witty, sarcastic and wonderful blessing.  He is required to do service hours for his high school- he is in an accelerated high school and they mandate it as part of their graduation requirements.  He is required to do like 20 hours but told me yesterday he was going to work at the camp every summer so he can graduate with the highest number of service hours!


----------



## ClapYourHands

RaySharpton said:


> Has anyone else heard that California may make it illegal to wear a mask that utilizes an exhalation value?
> 
> The TV News says this may spread to other states



Well, that makes sense.  The point of masks is to stop the spread of droplets.  Basically, keep your germs to yourself.  If you're wearing something with an exhalation valve, you are completely defeating the ability of a mask to contain your droplets.


----------



## WantToGoToWDW

DLgal said:


> I have 2 sons with autism, 14 and 16. My 14 year old CANNOT handle cloth facemasks. He had a massive meltdown on Monday after a Target run where he came with me. He was SO overwhelmed by sensory things on his face: the heat, sweat, damp hot feeling, and itchiness drove him mad.
> 
> Yesterday, I showed him a KN95 mask. He wore it for an hour and it was a totally different experience. No complaints.
> 
> I'd suggest getting LOTS of different mask types and trial them at home NOW to see how well the kids tolerate them.
> 
> We are DL locals and this son who had the hard time is DYING to get back to our regular park visits, but I already warned him that he would have to wear a mask.
> 
> However, I DID hear that Disney will make exceptions to the policy for people unable to wear a mask for a medical reason. So, there might be an out. I have heard there may be a wristband type indicator to give to those who can't wear masks who stop by Guest Relations and explain the situation, so that they won't be targeted by the "mask police" in the parks.


That was at Universal not Disney.  So far Disney has made no mention of any exceptions.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, ClapYourHands.

I think so, too.



ClapYourHands said:


> Well, that makes sense.  The point of masks is to stop the spread of droplets.  Basically, keep your germs to yourself.  If you're wearing something with an exhalation valve, you are completely defeating the ability of a mask to contain your droplets.


----------



## Summer2018

Nursejilly said:


> Hi everyone! It was great to hear that Disney plans to reopen in July. The restrictions they will implement weren’t a surprise at all. Our biggest question is whether or not there will be any exceptions to the face mask policy for ages 3 and up. My sister has 2 sons ages 10 & 12 who have autism and its doubtful they would be able to tolerate wearing a face mask all day at the parks. We’d hate to cancel our long awaited trip to Disney, but this may be a deal breaker for our family.


We really didn't want to cancel our summer WDW vacation, however, we cannot tolerate wearing masks in the summer Orlando heat and humidity, so my family will not be going until there's a vaccine and masks won't be required.  I think that is the most simple solution.


----------



## RaySharpton

gatormom2tots said:


> Awww....thank you! You made my day! He is the most challenging, frustrating, witty, sarcastic and wonderful blessing.  He is required to do service hours for his high school- he is in an accelerated high school and they mandate it as part of their graduation requirements.  He is required to do like 20 hours but told me yesterday he was going to work at the camp every summer so he can graduate with the highest number of service hours!



Made my day, too.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, lanejudy.

Thank you, I didn't know that.



lanejudy said:


> I think the wristband thing is in place at City Walk (Universal).  I have not heard that Disney Springs is using a wristband.  There may or may not be some other process in place with Disney.  I hear DS was absolutely packed yesterday with 6-hour waits to enter stores.
> 
> 
> Yes, it is interesting, both the Disney Springs requirements and the new parks information do specifically indicate a mask with ties or ear loops.  However, folks have been using gaitors at DS with no issues; so how strictly the ties/ear loops thing is enforced remains to be seen.


----------



## DisneyOma

DLgal said:


> I have 2 sons with autism, 14 and 16. My 14 year old CANNOT handle cloth facemasks. He had a massive meltdown on Monday after a Target run where he came with me. He was SO overwhelmed by sensory things on his face: the heat, sweat, damp hot feeling, and itchiness drove him mad.
> 
> Yesterday, I showed him a KN95 mask. He wore it for an hour and it was a totally different experience. No complaints.
> 
> I'd suggest getting LOTS of different mask types and trial them at home NOW to see how well the kids tolerate them.
> 
> We are DL locals and this son who had the hard time is DYING to get back to our regular park visits, but I already warned him that he would have to wear a mask.
> 
> However, I DID hear that Disney will make exceptions to the policy for people unable to wear a mask for a medical reason. So, there might be an out. I have heard there may be a wristband type indicator to give to those who can't wear masks who stop by Guest Relations and explain the situation, so that they won't be targeted by the "mask police" in the parks.



This alarms me - if people have a medical reason why they can't wear a mask (like asthma,  COPD, etc) people would actually think it's a good idea to go to Disney?  Yikes! 



theluckyrabbit said:


> This is from MP's Twitter page today:
> _@MousePlanet
> Disney said at the Orange County Task Force hearing that it is looking at establishing "Relaxation Zones" on and off property to give guests an opportunity to go "mask off" for a period of time._
> 
> If this report is accurate and the "Relaxation Zones" work out as planned, that could provide much needed help and relief for those who can manage to wear masks for only short periods. Knowing that there are areas nearby where you can go to be mask-free for even a few minutes can be a stress reliever. Not a perfect solution, but better than nothing. And hopefully, Disney will continue to come up with better ideas as they continue to work with guests once the parks reopen.



I wouldn't count on relaxations zones - you'd probably end up having to wait in a queue just to access it. Assuming it is outside, where they've partitioned off socially distanced squares, not sure where they are even going to locate them. I don't think they can be considered "areas nearby" - unless they are going to use the old smoking areas? But they were small, so there will be lines for them.


----------



## bookwormde

lanejudy said:


> A neck gaiter.  Kind of like a sky mask without the hood -- it pulls up to cover the mouth and nose.


Thanks, I was looking for the common name for them also


----------



## DLgal

WantToGoToWDW said:


> That was at Universal not Disney.  So far Disney has made no mention of any exceptions.



This is from inside knowledge I have.


----------



## DLgal

DisneyOma said:


> This alarms me - if people have a medical reason why they can't wear a mask (like asthma,  COPD, etc) people would actually think it's a good idea to go to Disney?  Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on relaxations zones - you'd probably end up having to wait in a queue just to access it. Assuming it is outside, where they've partitioned off socially distanced squares, not sure where they are even going to locate them. I don't think they can be considered "areas nearby" - unless they are going to use the old smoking areas? But they were small, so there will be lines for them.



"Medical" in this context includes mental health and developmental disorders as well.


----------



## ToyStoryManiaMouse

I'm autistic and I work with lots of kids with autism. Another thing to consider is that a lot of autistic children require aides at school that work closely with them. To protect these aides, it's important to help kids learn to tolerate masks and masks will be at most schools this year. ADA does not apply to things that are for public safety. I've found some really sensory friendly cloth masks a friend is making me. It's been totally fine. Just takes some getting used to. Sensory needs for people with autism vary, but we have all learned to tolerate pants, shirts, and at least some underclothes. Masks are new and different, and it will take time to adjust. We need to be gentle and sensitive to sensory needs as we approach this. Try lots of different types of masks. Some tie, some have elastic, they have different materials, etc. Florida heat would make this harder for people like me who are already heat intolerant and bothered by the feeling of just sweat. So to protect all of you wonderful people, since I really do not want to wear a mask in florida heat, I'll stay home until the fireworks come back. Winter would be fine for a mask and i totally may do it.  

Also, if your autistic child wears noise cancelling headphones in the park, practice wearing these with a mask before you go. It feels different! I do mask, then headphones. Also, an adult masks might be able to go over child sized headphones instead of ears. Still does the job and elastic does not touch ear! 

Be creative and we can help people with autism be safe and accommodate sensory needs. Just like you can't forego pants in the park due to sensory needs and parents have to find what works. Same thing here. Short practice sessions, trying lots of different things, and listen to the autistic person about what they prefer will be key.


----------



## kaytieeldr

DisneyOma said:


> This alarms me - if people have a medical reason why they can't wear a mask (like asthma, COPD, etc) people would actually think it's a good idea to go to Disney? Yikes!


I have both conditions. I had trouble breathing in the mask yesteray, just going down the hall to the trash room. I'd have to be crazy to spend eight hour days on vacation in a mask! And I'm not crazy


----------



## lanejudy

kaytieeldr said:


> I'd have to be crazy to spend eight hour days on vacation in a mask!


Make that 12-16 hours per day.  Masks aren’t just required at the parks but also around the resorts.  Anytime except when eating or swimming (or in your own room).


----------



## DisneyElite4

My son (5 years old) doesn’t have the mental capacity right now to understand the “why” behind mask-wearing. So what I have been doing at home is taking something he really loves, free time on his iPad, and incentivizing him to wear the mask in order to get that time. It was a rocky start, but I’ve now got him wearing the mask, albeit under his chin, for 30 minutes while he plays with the iPad. My next step will be to move the mask onto his mouth, and then his nose. If he takes it off, I immediately take his iPad away and ask him to keep it on, so he’s been pretty compliant.

Of course, this is sitting down in our air-conditioned home. Fortunately, they aren’t required at his private school that he returned to a few weeks ago, and we aren’t planning a Disney vacation until 2021.


----------



## Hoodie

I really hope they include gaiters in this mask policy. It has been the only mask we have been able to get my 11 year old to wear. They seem more secure than most cloth masks I've seen.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneyOma said:


> ... I wouldn't count on relaxations zones - you'd probably end up having to wait in a queue just to access it. Assuming it is outside, where they've partitioned off socially distanced squares, not sure where they are even going to locate them. I don't think they can be considered "areas nearby" - unless they are going to use the old smoking areas? But they were small, so there will be lines for them.


Since WDW hasn't even given any details yet about these zones, I think it is a bit early to start judging, being negative, and writing them off -- when no one has even seen them! Give Disney a chance to make this positive effort and to try to work with guests. They've proven in the past that they want to work with guests with disabilities, not against them. It's too early to judge this when no one can possibly know what the zones are or how they will work.


----------



## gap2368

for those that have problems breathing through a mask I find having a small fan at my face helps me a lot, I have one of neck fans that really does help me a lot.  I do not know if this would help anyone on the ASD but for someone with concerns with the heat in Fl this might help.


----------



## DisneyOma

theluckyrabbit said:


> Since WDW hasn't even given any details yet about these zones, I think it is a bit early to start judging, being negative, and writing them off -- when no one has even seen them! Give Disney a chance to make this positive effort and to try to work with guests. They've proven in the past that they want to work with guests with disabilities, not against them. It's too early to judge this when no one can possibly know what the zones are or how they will work.



Knowing the parks well, and having checked it out on Google Maps, I see no open area in any of the parks to have adequate respite zones. If they have them inside, they'd better have good ventilation.


----------



## Disneylvr

There is no way my daughter with severe autism and intellectual disability is going to tolerate a mask.  We have been working with her since she was 2 years old just to keep on gloves or mittens, hats etc. during the winter.  We still haven't won that battle and she is 17 years old. I don't want to spend vacation struggling with her and a mask.  We were booked for May (this week actually) but changed to September. Made a backup reservation for November but I think at this point masks will still be required then as well.  Next dates to try are in January.  Our SWA credit will expire in early March.


----------



## Mleach

Disneylvr said:


> There is no way my daughter with severe autism and intellectual disability is going to tolerate a mask.  We have been working with her since she was 2 years old just to keep on gloves or mittens, hats etc. during the winter.  We still haven't won that battle and she is 17 years old.


I'm in a similar situation- we have to duct tape my kid's coat sleeves closed in the winter to avoid frostbite. (Shes 7 and severely autistic). I think Disney is going to work with families like ours  We have Sept booked and I'm not going to worry yet .
Someone a few posts back wrote about being autistic themselves and knowing its possible to teach a person with autism to wear a mask. I want to ask that all remember, some people with autism have no grasp of time or place, little understanding of consequence, don't eat or drink, use diapers forever and are generally far, far less functional than many others with autism. It really is a broad spectrum.


----------



## hunner

ToyStoryManiaMouse said:


> I'm autistic and I work with lots of kids with autism. Another thing to consider is that a lot of autistic children require aides at school that work closely with them. To protect these aides, it's important to help kids learn to tolerate masks and masks will be at most schools this year. ADA does not apply to things that are for public safety. I've found some really sensory friendly cloth masks a friend is making me. It's been totally fine. Just takes some getting used to. Sensory needs for people with autism vary, but we have all learned to tolerate pants, shirts, and at least some underclothes. Masks are new and different, and it will take time to adjust. We need to be gentle and sensitive to sensory needs as we approach this. Try lots of different types of masks. Some tie, some have elastic, they have different materials, etc. Florida heat would make this harder for people like me who are already heat intolerant and bothered by the feeling of just sweat. So to protect all of you wonderful people, since I really do not want to wear a mask in florida heat, I'll stay home until the fireworks come back. Winter would be fine for a mask and i totally may do it.
> 
> Also, if your autistic child wears noise cancelling headphones in the park, practice wearing these with a mask before you go. It feels different! I do mask, then headphones. Also, an adult masks might be able to go over child sized headphones instead of ears. Still does the job and elastic does not touch ear!
> 
> Be creative and we can help people with autism be safe and accommodate sensory needs. Just like you can't forego pants in the park due to sensory needs and parents have to find what works. Same thing here. Short practice sessions, trying lots of different things, and listen to the autistic person about what they prefer will be key.



Thank you for your insightful perspective!


----------



## Stargellstars

Memorymakerfor4 said:


> I feel your pain OP. If I had a trip planned in the next 3-4 months, I'd delay. There is so much public pressure for masks right now, they will be an absolute requirement at first. I can't imagine a world where these are permanent though, so I look forward to a mask free trip soon.


Me too! Masks are a dealbreaker for us!


----------



## DisneyOma

Just to think about - if masks are an issue for some, can they handle the other restrictions as well, even if they are allowed to go maskless? For example, can they stay 6 feet away in a queue? Are they good at keeping hands away from the face or off all the ropes and other things that are frequently touched?


----------



## SteveMouse

gap2368 said:


> for those that have problems breathing through a mask I find having a small fan at my face helps me a lot, I have one of neck fans that really does help me a lot.  I do not know if this would help anyone on the ASD but for someone with concerns with the heat in Fl this might help.


 
It may keep you a little cooler but defeats part of the purpose of having the mask on by blowing what comes through your mask around.


----------



## Disneylvr

DisneyOma said:


> Just to think about - if masks are an issue for some, can they handle the other restrictions as well, even if they are allowed to go maskless? For example, can they stay 6 feet away in a queue? Are they good at keeping hands away from the face or off all the ropes and other things that are frequently touched?


There are plenty of non disabled persons of all ages, including adults, who can’t or more likely WON’T handle the restrictions either.  And some of the “masks” people are wearing are probably about as effective as taping a thin Kleenex to your face. For now, we are postponing our vacation until it is safer to ease up on certain restrictions (masks). I’m wearing one daily at work and my nose gets dry and bleeds and I’ve had to start using asthma meds again. It just wouldn’t feel like vacation wearing one myself and struggling with my daughter constantly to keep one on.  6 feet apart, NOT A PROBLEM!


----------



## MZE513

I sew, and I am also a Medical Professional ( retired ) I have made many masks for all sorts of people...from 1st responders,  personnel at the  DOC,  Cancer patients, heart patients and yes,  kids on the Autism spectrum ( my son, my grandson, my nephew and my  2 great nephews..) since this started and   One thing is important to remember....these masks aren't to protect you FROM someone else....but to protect THEM from YOU in case YOU are asymptomatic.  That being said....most ADULTS don't wear masks correctly, or touch them / adjust them constantly, use the same one over and over without washing, pull them down whilst touching the outside of the mask etc.  I really don't see kids wearing these in WDW or DL, for HOURS without having a meltdown. Even ADULTS pull them off or wear them around their necks as soon as they are outside a store etc.   For me and mine, we'll forgo WDW until they do away with mandatory masks. Hopefully, they will go the way of Walmart, Publix etc and if you WANT to wear a mask....you can.


----------



## shh

MZE513 said:


> I sew, and I am also a Medical Professional ( retired ) I have made many masks for all sorts of people...from 1st responders,  personnel at the  DOC,  Cancer patients, heart patients and yes,  kids on the Autism spectrum ( my son, my grandson, my nephew and my  2 great nephews..) since this started and   One thing is important to remember....these masks aren't to protect you FROM someone else....but to protect THEM from YOU in case YOU are asymptomatic.  That being said....most ADULTS don't wear masks correctly, or touch them / adjust them constantly, use the same one over and over without washing, pull them down whilst touching the outside of the mask etc.  I really don't see kids wearing these in WDW or DL, for HOURS without having a meltdown. Even ADULTS pull them off or wear them around their necks as soon as they are outside a store etc.   For me and mine, we'll forgo WDW until they do away with mandatory masks. Hopefully, they will go the way of Walmart, Publix etc and if you WANT to wear a mask....you can.



Just curious - has anyone heard how it's been going in Shanghai as far as autistic kids with masks or kids in general? Are they having a lot of problems there?


----------



## MZE513

shh said:


> Just curious - has anyone heard how it's been going in Shanghai as far as autistic kids with masks or kids in general? Are they having a lot of problems there?


From what I have read, "' Many of the visitors over the weekend were not families with children, but young Shanghainese couples dressed up to take photos for social media. '" LATimes   
  Then again.......people in China ( Shanghai ) are used to following directives and wearing masks occasionally since the SARS outbreak several years ago.


----------



## Stargellstars

DisneyOma said:


> Just to think about - if masks are an issue for some, can they handle the other restrictions as well, even if they are allowed to go maskless? For example, can they stay 6 feet away in a queue? Are they good at keeping hands away from the face or off all the ropes and other things that are frequently touched?


Good point!


----------



## Mleach

Stargellstars said:


> Good point!


A lot of the most severe kids/adults are in wheelchairs or strollers as wheelchairs. I really think typical kids are far more likely to be vectors than my autistic kid with cerebral palsy who's in a wheelchair 100% of the time.  I think worrying about a handful of severely disabled or lung compromised people not wearing a mask (these people being naturally more socially distanced anyway) is really barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Smittolis

One way that I have found positive with my own children is to trawl through Etsy and find something that they really resonate with. Making the mask like a costume or fun dress up. I know this isn't an option for some, but as my 2 are both high functioning and sensory seeking, its been a good way to get them into the groove. They see it as changing into an alter ego when they put the mask on. Besides, it allows them to feel like they can hide in plain sight so its a win-win for them!

I know that experience is not the same for most, but its something that worked for me.

By the way, while they are not necessarily the best filtrating masks, we found the children's disposable masks (Disney ones made by halyard if you can find them) were the best as they can simply be thrown away and start fresh. Having a nice crisp new one to put on helped ease some of their anxiety. YMMV


----------



## lovewdwfun

There is absolutely no way my child can/will wear a mask. He can’t even wear a hat.

We bought APs to get two trips in a year. I hope they will refund the remainder of our passes and not just the time that Disney is closed. I don’t blame them for requiring masks but they’ve made it so a portion of the population can no longer attend and it seems the right thing to do is refund the money paid since conditions have changed. I’ll be curious if anyone is able to get a refund because of these circumstances


----------



## DVCPAT

lovewdwfun said:


> There is absolutely no way my child can/will wear a mask. He can’t even wear a hat.
> 
> We bought APs to get two trips in a year. I hope they will refund the remainder of our passes and not just the time that Disney is closed. I don’t blame them for requiring masks but they’ve made it so a portion of the population can no longer attend and it seems the right thing to do is refund the money paid since conditions have changed. I’ll be curious if anyone is able to get a refund because of these circumstances


We’ll have to get an AP refund for my autistic grandson. It’s a shame... he loves Disney. I hope Disney bans face masks with exhale valves. People weighing 5-6 times my grandson weight exhale through masks making them useless.
Although.., universal seems to be more special needs friendly. Maybe we’ll see if he likes universal and invest in a less expensive AP


----------



## DisneyOma

Mleach said:


> A lot of the most severe kids/adults are in wheelchairs or strollers as wheelchairs. I really think typical kids are far more likely to be vectors than my autistic kid with cerebral palsy who's in a wheelchair 100% of the time.  I think worrying about a handful of severely disabled or lung compromised people not wearing a mask (these people being naturally more socially distanced anyway) is really barking up the wrong tree.



While children confined to wheelchairs make up a percent of people with disabilities that like to go to WDW, there are many more ambulatory children with autism than not. Some may use a stroller, but not all. So my concerns were legitimate. I work with special needs teens, and none of the teens diagnosed with autism use a wheelchair.  We're trying to figure out how they will attend school if we have to wear masks though. 



lovewdwfun said:


> There is absolutely no way my child can/will wear a mask. He can’t even wear a hat.
> 
> We bought APs to get two trips in a year. I hope they will refund the remainder of our passes and not just the time that Disney is closed. I don’t blame them for requiring masks but they’ve made it so a portion of the population can no longer attend and it seems the right thing to do is refund the money paid since conditions have changed. I’ll be curious if anyone is able to get a refund because of these circumstances



Just to clarify - Disney hasn't made it so you can't go. Your son just can't tolerate a mask. You can go, but he might have to either wear a mask, try to get an exemption, or try to wear something less constricting. Is he small enough to be in a stroller? Perhaps some kind of covering over the stroller if he rides in one?



DVCPAT said:


> We’ll have to get an AP refund for my autistic grandson. It’s a shame... he loves Disney. I hope Disney bans face masks with exhale valves. People weighing 5-6 times my grandson weight exhale through masks making them useless.
> Although.., universal seems to be more special needs friendly. Maybe we’ll see if he likes universal and invest in a less expensive AP



I don't get the significance of the weight you mention - can you explain what you mean?


----------



## DVCPAT

DisneyOma said:


> While children confined to wheelchairs make up a percent of people with disabilities that like to go to WDW, there are many more ambulatory children with autism than not. Some may use a stroller, but not all. So my concerns were legitimate. I work with special needs teens, and none of the teens diagnosed with autism use a wheelchair.  We're trying to figure out how they will attend school if we have to wear masks though.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify - Disney hasn't made it so you can't go. Your son just can't tolerate a mask. You can go, but he might have to either wear a mask, try to get an exemption, or try to wear something less constricting. Is he small enough to be in a stroller? Perhaps some kind of covering over the stroller if he rides in one?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the significance of the weight you mention - can you explain what you mean?


Small children are less likely to catch or transmit the virus compared to adults. I think Disney lowered the age to 2yro for masks. I’d pay for a virus/antibody test to wave the mask for my grandson. He loves Disney and Sesame Street.


----------



## Smittolis

The masks with vents help with overall circulation of air for the wearer (exhalation), but as you point out they do allow droplets to be exhaled. In this instance, the mask is for the benefit of the wearer as the air being inhaled is filtered through the particulate layers (protecting them from others as they breathe). If everyone wore an adequate mask it would become moot, but I get what you are saying, not exactly the best for overall safety.

As I said previously, I find that the standard surgical masks do a good job of preventing large droplets in both directions, not perfect by any means but also as they are disposable you are less likely to use them incorrectly or have multiple cross contamination from storage etc.. As they are light and easy to wear you may have better luck. Certainly is a dilemma for many people.


----------



## gap2368

Smittolis said:


> The masks with vents help with overall circulation of air for the wearer (exhalation), but as you point out they do allow droplets to be exhaled. In this instance, the mask is for the benefit of the wearer as the air being inhaled is filtered through the particulate layers (protecting them from others as they breathe). If everyone wore an adequate mask it would become moot, but I get what you are saying, not exactly the best for overall safety.
> 
> As I said previously, I find that the standard surgical masks do a good job of preventing large droplets in both directions, not perfect by any means but also as they are disposable you are less likely to use them incorrectly or have multiple cross contamination from storage etc.. As they are light and easy to wear you may have better luck. Certainly is a dilemma for many people.


I have a mask that I have been using before this started it dose have the exhaust valves but there is also an insert that filters out anything I breath out.  So any droplet that I breath out stays in the mask I am not sure if none N95 mask can really protect you if some one caught on you but like you side if Everton wore something then it would be a lot better for Eve one .


----------



## Hiitsme

DisneyOma said:


> This alarms me - if people have a medical reason why they can't wear a mask (like asthma,  COPD, etc) people would actually think it's a good idea to go to Disney?  Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on relaxations zones - you'd probably end up having to wait in a queue just to access it. Assuming it is outside, where they've partitioned off socially distanced squares, not sure where they are even going to locate them. I don't think they can be considered "areas nearby" - unless they are going to use the old smoking areas? But they were small, so there will be lines for them.


Asthma and COPD are a very good reason to wear a mask. Those with these types of lung illnesses should want to keep this virus out of their system. Plus we all know people will try to say they have this or that disability so they'll be exempt. For instance, think about how folks use the words "comfort" animal to bring their pets to Disney.


----------



## Jake

There are battery power face masks. That has a fan blowing air into the face mask.  Has a filter on air intake.  That might help people who have trouble wearing a normal type face mask


----------



## DisneyOma

Hiitsme said:


> Asthma and COPD are a very good reason to wear a mask. Those with these types of lung illnesses should want to keep this virus out of their system. Plus we all know people will try to say they have this or that disability so they'll be exempt. For instance, think about how folks use the words "comfort" animal to bring their pets to Disney.



Actually, wearing a mask isn't really to protect yourself, it's to protect those around you. If someone with COPD can't wear a mask, it's because they have a hard time breathing as it is. They do not want to get exposed to this virus - it will kill them if they get it! SO it's a good idea to wear a mask if you can, to prevent giving COVID-19 to those who cannot wear a mask. But if you can't wear a mask because of a health issue, it's still not very smart to go to a heavily trafficked area like WDW until there's either "herd immunity" or a vaccine. I'd wait until a vaccine myself.


----------



## dawnball

lovewdwfun said:


> There is absolutely no way my child can/will wear a mask. He can’t even wear a hat.
> 
> We bought APs to get two trips in a year. I hope they will refund the remainder of our passes and not just the time that Disney is closed. I don’t blame them for requiring masks but they’ve made it so a portion of the population can no longer attend and it seems the right thing to do is refund the money paid since conditions have changed. I’ll be curious if anyone is able to get a refund because of these circumstances


People have reported that there is a process to get a refund for your annual passes. All you have to do is call the annual passholder line, explain your situation and request a refund. They'll collect your information and send it for review. Some folks have gotten refunds for more minor stuff.


----------



## AutismTrek

Double check on the SWA credit, I think ours was good until 6/2021. We will most likely be cancelling.  It will be to hard with DS


----------



## thanxfornoticin

DVCPAT said:


> Although.., universal seems to be more special needs friendly. Maybe we’ll see if he likes universal and invest in a less expensive AP


Based on the requirements, Universal has exactly the same requirements for masks as Disney.  Not sure how Universal is somehow more special needs friendly - they're not allowing exceptions on masks either, due to the current global health crisis.


----------



## fabfemmeboy

shh said:


> Just curious - has anyone heard how it's been going in Shanghai as far as autistic kids with masks or kids in general? Are they having a lot of problems there?


There are a few other factors to consider there that make their experience different from ours.  

First, people in Shanghai (and throughout China) wear masks frequently anyway, and did before this outbreak.  Between SARS and the horrible pollution days, it's common to have/wear masks (including ones with N95 filters inside a cloth mask) on a semi-regular basis.  So it's not something kids have to "get used to" now and suddenly be ready to wear for 8-16 hours to run around a Disney park.  It's something that most have already worn for long stretches of time.  It's akin to asking how kids are dealing with wearing hats; it's something the kids have been asked to do for years already, and with the exception of a few more severely-autistic/severely-disabled kids, it's not an issue.

Second is how disabilities are treated in China, particularly ones that...shall we say...involve perceived unruliness or poor behavior?  The US is far more accommodating of these types of disabilities than a lot of other countries are, China included.  The idea of "it's very hard for him/her to do this thing so we're not going to make him/her do it" is not something that most would even consider.  Of course, there is also a longstanding issue with mistreatment or abandonment of children with severe disabilities in parts of China.  All of which means that, unlike our roughly 1/100 kids on the Spectrum, they don't really consider accommodations for any but the most severe.  

So the idea of "what do we do about exceptions for autistic kids who can't/won't wear masks?" is just not a conversation they're having.


----------



## ACJT

thanxfornoticin said:


> Based on the requirements, Universal has exactly the same requirements for masks as Disney.  Not sure how Universal is somehow more special needs friendly - they're not allowing exceptions on masks either, due to the current global health crisis.


While they have the same or similar stated policies,.... there are reports that they also have a wristband system to identify individuals who for different reasons can’t wear a mask.  So yes,   there seems to be reports that indicate Universal is more accommodating of these issues??


----------



## AnneK

The wristbands at Universal are in a testing phase and not determined to be permanent, currently only in use at City Walk and not inside the parks.


----------



## ACJT

AnneK said:


> The wristbands at Universal are in a testing phase and not determined to be permanent, currently only in use at City Walk and not inside the parks.



True, they’re not in use inside the parks yet as they don’t open till  June 5th.


----------



## AnneK

ACJT said:


> True, they’re not in use inside the parks yet as they don’t open till  June 5th.



Technically the parks re-opened yesterday. The 1st and 2nd are employee days, 3rd and 4th are Passholder days and then the 5th to the public. There were no reported exceptions to masks yesterday in my groups, as I'm also a Passholder to Universal.


----------



## ACJT

AnneK said:


> Technically the parks re-opened yesterday. The 1st and 2nd are employee days, 3rd and 4th are Passholder days and then the 5th to the public. There were no reported exceptions to masks yesterday in my groups, as I'm also a Passholder to Universal.


I have both emailed and spoke with guest / disability services for both Disney and Universal.   Disney has informed me that while they understand the challenge their policy creates for children with sensory issues, they are making no exceptions at this time. (But subject to change ).  Universal confirmed to me that they will have guest relations individuals positioned prior to park entrances who can discuss and make accommodations as “”warranted”” for individuals who can not wear a mask. 

So at this time (based on my communications) Disney is a firm no to accommodating autistic children (who are unable to wear a mask) and Universal is open to discussing the need and accommodating as warranted.


----------



## Lilsia

ACJT said:


> I have both emailed and spoke with guest / disability services for both Disney and Universal.   Disney has informed me that while they understand the challenge their policy creates for children with sensory issues, they are making no exceptions at this time. (But subject to change ).  Universal confirmed to me that they will have guest relations individuals positioned prior to park entrances who can discuss and make accommodations as “”warranted”” for individuals who can not wear a mask.
> 
> So at this time (based on my communications) Disney is a firm no to accommodating autistic children (who are unable to wear a mask) and Universal is open to discussing the need and accommodating as warranted.



I don't think that Universal had to go through their employee union to come to an agreement on how they should open the parks and with what measures. One of the main reasons that Disney has the mask rule was as a "safety" measure for their cast member to make the union happy. Disney has always gone above and beyond helping the disabled so I can't imagine that this was their doing. I would put money on it that the union made it a requirement as part of their negotiations. We all know human nature. Once there was a way to get around the mask rule, everyone would come down with some kind of disability.


----------



## DisneyOma

Lilsia said:


> I don't think that Universal had to go through their employee union to come to an agreement on how they should open the parks and with what measures. One of the main reasons that Disney has the mask rule was as a "safety" measure for their cast member to make the union happy. Disney has always gone above and beyond helping the disabled so I can't imagine that this was their doing. I would put money on it that the union made it a requirement as part of their negotiations. We all know human nature. Once there was a way to get around the mask rule, everyone would come down with some kind of disability.



I think the PP has just gotten PC info from Universal, and not so PC info from Disney.  I don't think dumping the burden of having to  wear a mask on union workers really helpful.


----------



## ACJT

DisneyOma said:


> I think the PP has just gotten PC info from Universal, and not so PC info from Disney.  I don't think dumping the burden of having to  wear a mask on union workers really helpful.



Just to clarify ....what do you mean by PC info?

My info from Universal came by way of phone conversation.  Disney emailed me. 
Here is the email I got from Disney ....


Sarah Doyle (Disney)
May 31, 2020, 10:47:18 AM EDT

Dear XXXXX

We appreciate you reaching out in preparation for your family's future visits. 

At this time, all Guests ages two and above, Cast Members and Operating Participant employees are required to wear an appropriate face covering over both their nose and mouth while visiting the Walt Disney World Resort. As of now, no exceptions are being made to this safety measure.

I recommend checking our website for the most up to date information as your vacation gets closer. Here is the link for your reference https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/. 

I understand this is not the answer you were hoping for and apologize for any disappointment this may cause.

Kindest regards,

Sarah Doyle
Guest Experience Services
Walt Disney World Resort






As an investor in Disney stocks I read a lot of their business news. The previous poster is correct that the union demands for PPE (including face masks) was a part of their settled negotiations.


----------



## Lilsia

DisneyOma said:


> I think the PP has just gotten PC info from Universal, and not so PC info from Disney.  I don't think dumping the burden of having to  wear a mask on union workers really helpful.



I don't know why you would say that I was "dumping the burden onto the union", like I was disparaging it. It is a fact Disney has stated that one of the main requirements that the union had for the reopening is that everyone wear masks. I did not say it was good or bad, just that it is a fact.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Yep Disney really won’t be able to go against the union contracts and let people not wear masks. They would have tons of grievances by union members if people aren’t wearing them. I know I would cancel a trip if I had a small child or a family member going who could not tolerate masking in the parks. Luckily I have gotten over my claustrophobia from things touching my face for the most part (for masks anyway). I never thought that would happen. Wearing a mask briefly for procedures at work would leave me gasping for air. I am now used to it. Don’t like it but tolerate it.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

DisneyOma said:


> I think the PP has just gotten PC info from Universal, and not so PC info from Disney.  I don't think dumping the burden of having to  wear a mask on union workers really helpful.


not dumping on union but the union has the mask rule in their agreement and Disney does not want major complaints from the union


----------



## a1tinkfans

MinnieMSue said:


> Yep Disney really won’t be able to go against the union contracts and let people not wear masks. They would have tons of grievances by union members if people aren’t wearing them. I know I would cancel a trip if I had a small child or a family member going who could not tolerate masking in the parks. Luckily I have gotten over my claustrophobia from things touching my face for the most part (for masks anyway). I never thought that would happen. Wearing a mask briefly for procedures at work would leave me gasping for air. I am now used to it. Don’t like it but tolerate it.


Glad you worked it out. I never had issues until my breathing felt impaired... real or imagined. In the humidity and heat, with glasses is awful.


----------



## AnneK

Universal is officially granting exemptions to their mask policy. Guest Services will give you a blue & white striped wristband if you qualify. BUT you must still wear a mask on the rides, no exceptions to that part. Unfortunately the main issue is that other guests are not reacting kindly to those who are exempt. Expect a lot of comments, not in a good way.

I still think Disney will not allow any exemptions at all due to the Union's contract that requires them of all guests.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

AnneK said:


> Universal is officially granting exemptions to their mask policy. Guest Services will give you a blue & white striped wristband if you qualify. BUT you must still wear a mask on the rides, no exceptions to that part. Unfortunately the main issue is that other guests are not reacting kindly to those who are exempt. Expect a lot of comments, not in a good way.
> 
> I still think Disney will not allow any exemptions at all due to the Union's contract that requires them of all guests.


get the feeling that you must wear on rides was what I saw and it was the child not wearing who was refused


----------



## DisneyOma

PC = politically correct.  "Of course we will accommodate" is a politically correct thing to say on the phone when you are miles away from the park and the person calling. Why tell the person something they don't want to hear? You just get an angry customer and a follow up from a manager, right? Now, an email, that can be printed out and brought to the park (not that the park CMs have to honor it) but it gives the guest a bit of leverage if it supports the guest's POV.


----------



## kandb

DLgal said:


> I have 2 sons with autism, 14 and 16. My 14 year old CANNOT handle cloth facemasks. He had a massive meltdown on Monday after a Target run where he came with me. He was SO overwhelmed by sensory things on his face: the heat, sweat, damp hot feeling, and itchiness drove him mad.
> 
> Yesterday, I showed him a KN95 mask. He wore it for an hour and it was a totally different experience. No complaints.
> 
> I'd suggest getting LOTS of different mask types and trial them at home NOW to see how well the kids tolerate them.
> 
> We are DL locals and this son who had the hard time is DYING to get back to our regular park visits, but I already warned him that he would have to wear a mask.
> 
> However, I DID hear that Disney will make exceptions to the policy for people unable to wear a mask for a medical reason. So, there might be an out. I have heard there may be a wristband type indicator to give to those who can't wear masks who stop by Guest Relations and explain the situation, so that they won't be targeted by the "mask police" in the parks.



If someone doesn't wear a mask "for medical reasons", adult or child, they can still be spreading the virus to others and that would be highly unfair.   I hope that Disney does not allow "exceptions".  Keeping all people safe in the parks should be Disney's priority.  If there are some who cannot wear a mask, they should wait until the mandatory mask guideline ends!


----------



## Weedy

If there is little or no increases in the virus after all these protest I think the mask requirement won’t last long.


----------



## kandb

Weedy said:


> If there is little or no increases in the virus after all these protest I think the mask requirement won’t last long.



However, the riots are outside.  Being inside keeps the virus in the air with no where to escape, unlike when you are outside!  Alot of rides/food establishments etc. are indoors, masks are needed.


----------



## Weedy

kandb said:


> However, the riots are outside.  Being inside keeps the virus in the air with no where to escape, unlike when you are outside!  Alot of rides/food establishments etc. are indoors, masks are needed.


If people would be required to only wear them inside at least it would be more comfortable than walking around outside in the Florida heat


----------



## lanejudy

We’re straying into mask debate territory.  Please keep it on topic - suggestions/alternatives for those who can’t or won’t wear a mask.


----------



## Hiitsme

lovewdwfun said:


> There is absolutely no way my child can/will wear a mask. He can’t even wear a hat.
> 
> We bought APs to get two trips in a year. I hope they will refund the remainder of our passes and not just the time that Disney is closed. I don’t blame them for requiring masks but they’ve made it so a portion of the population can no longer attend and it seems the right thing to do is refund the money paid since conditions have changed. I’ll be curious if anyone is able to get a refund because of these circumstances


Did you request your AP refund yet? Explain the difficulties you and your family will have because of the new requirements.


----------



## ToyStoryManiaMouse

DVCPAT said:


> Small children are less likely to catch or transmit the virus compared to adults. I think Disney lowered the age to 2yro for masks. I’d pay for a virus/antibody test to wave the mask for my grandson. He loves Disney and Sesame Street.


It would be awesome if those who can show maybe a blood test from doctor showing immunity would be exempt.


----------



## peace_all

As of now there is no tolerance. We are cancelling our trip as my son is on the spectrum and cannot tolerate a mask, we were hoping for more guidance on the resorts (do a resort only stay), but as of now it doesn't look any more lenient. 

For him it's to the extent that If they require one for school in the fall he will be homeschooling for his senior year.


----------



## Bjn10

Nursejilly said:


> Hi everyone! It was great to hear that Disney plans to reopen in July. The restrictions they will implement weren’t a surprise at all. Our biggest question is whether or not there will be any exceptions to the face mask policy for ages 3 and up. My sister has 2 sons ages 10 & 12 who have autism and its doubtful they would be able to tolerate wearing a face mask all day at the parks. We’d hate to cancel our long awaited trip to Disney, but this may be a deal breaker for our family.



Hello my name is Brandon and I work at an ABA Clinic in MI, Something we do with are clients who do not enjoy doing something is tolerance training this can look different to different people but the idea is basically the same. First find a mask style that your kiddos like maybe it’s there favorite superhero or cartoon character. Next take it for a test run just see how long they can wear the mask without negative behaviors, then build tolerance you may start with the mask just in the room with them or actually on keep building Tolerance until they are comfortable with it. Use rewards when they do and remind them of the ultimate reward at the end good luck with your endeavors


----------



## Mleach

I called in (sorry if this is old info) specifically about our tickets, which are for dates in September. The rep said that they would be changing tickets to other dates, shorter times, or different categories, putting them on hold, or refunding (customer's choice) up to the day before the date of the ticket. Right now no changes can be made because there aren't any tickets for sale. He suggested checking back after complete reopening on July 15 to see if anything was different, but also to wait as long as possible, because changes are expected to take place (of course it being uncharted territory) after opening.


----------



## Kgbdad

gratefulfred said:


> What about the full face shields instead of masks, has anyone heard anything about those ?



Here‘s an option. There are clear visors with drapes attached to the bOttom. The drape can be tucked into the shirt.


----------



## lanejudy

Mleach said:


> I called in (sorry if this is old info) specifically about our tickets, which are for dates in September. The rep said that they would be changing tickets to other dates, shorter times, or different categories, putting them on hold, or refunding (customer's choice) up to the day before the date of the ticket. Right now no changes can be made because there aren't any tickets for sale. He suggested checking back after complete reopening on July 15 to see if anything was different, but also to wait as long as possible, because changes are expected to take place (of course it being uncharted territory) after opening.


That’s a LOT more options than I’ve heard anyone else was told.  I’m not saying it’s incorrect, but I don’t necessarily trust what a phone CM says that hasn’t been officially announced by WDW.  Situations are changing too quickly right now.

Generally date-based tickets bought separately have already been extended to 9/26/2021.  Tickets bought with a package have not been extended, likely because either the tickets will be used as-is or the package will be canceled/rebooked.  Some people have been able to get refunds.


----------



## ACJT

DisneyOma said:


> PC = politically correct.  "Of course we will accommodate" is a politically correct thing to say on the phone when you are miles away from the park and the person calling. Why tell the person something they don't want to hear? You just get an angry customer and a follow up from a manager, right? Now, an email, that can be printed out and brought to the park (not that the park CMs have to honor it) but it gives the guest a bit of leverage if it supports the guest's POV.




Universal never gave me that type of response nor did I report that they said “of course we’ll accommodate”.    Other posters on these boards are also confirming and giving additional detail as to what Universals policy is.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

ACJT said:


> Universal never gave me that type of response nor did I report that they said “of course we’ll accommodate”.    Other posters on these boards are also confirming and giving additional detail as to what Universals policy is.


from what I have read and been reported that I have seen they will accommodate in the park but you need a mask to ride the rides. one video I have seen a family was turned away from a ride when child about 7or8 didn't have a mask and from  what family said it was because child didn't have a mask. if that is true how do you explain to a child they cant ride but others can


----------



## lanejudy

Sounds like possibly 3 points of concern:

Mask requirement to enter the park
Mask requirement in queues/on rides
Mask requirement around resorts
Does anyone know if Universal has a rule and exception at their hotels?  Or maybe they don’t have a rule at hotels since those are third-party operated.


----------



## kaytieeldr

SteveMouse said:


> It may keep you a little cooler but defeats part of the purpose of having the mask on by blowing what comes through your mask around.


 I'm not sure I understand how a fan worn around my neck and blowing at my face would blow my mask-filtered droplets around? I think it's great idea, and I'm heading to Amazon to see what's available. But then, I'm not viditing any theme parks in the foreseeable future.

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Rot...91409968&sprefix=Persona,aps,179&sr=8-94&th=1
https://www.amazon.com/OPOLEMIN-Nec...id=1591409968&sprefix=Persona,aps,179&sr=8-38


----------



## Mleach

lanejudy said:


> That’s a LOT more options than I’ve heard anyone else was told.  I’m not saying it’s incorrect, but I don’t necessarily trust what a phone CM says that hasn’t been officially announced by WDW.  Situations are changing too quickly


Yes, I was happy to hear it, since the masks are a deal breaker for the autistic kiddo. He gave me his name and number to call back directly if need be, but definitely said things might change fast after opening. This was this morning btw, 6/5.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, lanejudy.

I don't know if this will help, but here what Universal is doing now.



lanejudy said:


> Mask requirement to enter the par





> Another requirement for entry is a face covering, which is required for all guests two and up.






lanejudy said:


> Mask requirement in queues/on rides.





> These must be worn at all times, including on the rides. Hagrid’s Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure










lanejudy said:


> Mask requirement around resorts



I haven't found anything about resorts, yet.







lanejudy said:


> Sounds like possibly 3 points of concern:
> 
> Mask requirement to enter the park
> Mask requirement in queues/on rides
> Mask requirement around resorts
> Does anyone know if Universal has a rule and exception at their hotels?  Or maybe they don’t have a rule at hotels since those are third-party operated.


----------



## lanejudy

RaySharpton said:


> I haven't found anything about resorts, yet.


I found it on the Universal website - yes, face masks are required in public areas at Universal hotels.
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/safety-faqs/hotels-resorts


----------



## SirDuff

lanejudy said:


> I found it on the Universal website - yes, face masks are required in public *slaves* at Universal hotels.
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/safety-faqs/hotels-resorts



I think the bigger issue may be that Universal has slaves


----------



## lanejudy

SirDuff said:


> I think the bigger issue may be that Universal has slaves


Oops!  I don’t know how autocorrect did that!


----------



## fabfemmeboy

ToyStoryManiaMouse said:


> It would be awesome if those who can show maybe a blood test from doctor showing immunity would be exempt.



There are a couple problems with that.  First and foremost, we don't actually know that having the antibodies means you don't have and cannot spread the virus, nor does it mean you can't get it again.  That's what happens sometimes with some viruses, but there are a number of cases where people appear to have gotten it twice.  Did they never get rid of it and have just continued to have it, even though we thought they were "cured"?  Did they catch a different strain we don't know of yet? Did they have a false-positive test at some point in there, or a false-negative one? No one is sure yet.  So until people are sure, it would be reckless to assume that people could show a blood test and prove that they're immune.  Second, there are a LOT of issues with test accuracy at this point, for both antibody- and active-virus-testing, particularly false negatives.  Some estimates are up to about 45% of negatives are incorrect - that's horrifying!  Until or unless we get a much better test, we can't responsibly say that someone showing they are negative or have had it already is not a risk to anyone else.  Third, we're still not sure how long after a person had the virus, they stop shedding the virus.  We have a guess based on some other diseases but we don't actually know.  We don't know if a person can start re-shedding after a time when the virus "reactivates", the same way some people seem to be getting sick again or having long-lasting physical symptoms well after what we would expect to be the virus's duration.  So how long ago did a person have it? What is the cut-off for when they shouldn't need to wear a mask anymore?  And  can people even get blood tests to prove it?  Where I live, getting blood testing is virtually impossible unless you already had serious, hospitalization-worthy symptoms.  Getting a nasal swab is easy, but that only tells me (maybe) if I currently have the virus; I can't find out if I've already had it.

And finally, and this to me is one of the more important but more controversial issues: if people see others not wearing masks, they will believe they don't need to wear one.  Humans are social creatures and tend to model behavior after those we see around us.  If people see that there is a rule and "no one is following it" (or even a large number of people aren't following it), they will come to the conclusion that the rule is unimportant and isn't being enforced.  Even if the reason that those people are not wearing masks is that they have shown a blood test result meeting particular standards from within a particular time, if I walk into MK and see a whole bunch of people not wearing masks, I'm not putting mine on either until or unless I'm required to.  And if a CM tells me I need to put mine on, my first response would be "but none of them are wearing them!"  Either the rules need to apply to everyone, or they won't be followed by anyone.  There can maybe be some exceptions, but they need to be clearly-defined, clearly-applied, and very limited in their scope so that other park-goers will not come to the conclusion that the rule doesn't matter.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

As I am dealing with this in our everyday life. Our trip is  in October.
I have my 9 year old wearing a mask in Walmart for about 10 mins... then during a meltdown he throws the mask or tries to tear it.  His dad keeps telling him you have to wear this when we are out or you cant be out. Im not sure how much he gets it. His pediatrician says  its going to take 30-60 days for him to form a habit... then good luck ever taking them off in the future when your out.  I am going to keep trying and hopefully in September i will not have to reschedule.  Even if there were wristbands  allowing him not to wear one I cant put his or  his big brothers  health in jeopardy. ( his big brother is in cancer remission)


----------



## kaytieeldr

Disneyfan754321 said:


> then good luck ever taking them off in the future when your out.


There's actually nothing _wrong_ with wearing face protection even after the mask requirement is lifted. Masks are unusual here, but more commonly worn is some Asian untries - by choice, or habit, or tradition, or whatever.


----------



## 2littlestitches

Hi there- I’ve been trying to find the answer to this question but I’m coming up short.  Does anyone with knowledge of the Disney cast members’ union contract negotiations know how long the mask requirements were requested by the union?  Is it indefinite?  Until a vaccine is available?  Until this fall? Until 2021? Until the contract is up...which is when??  Can this specific line item about the masks be up for negotiation at any time or is it a specific date for revisiting it?I feel like if we better understood the answer to this question we might be able to plan our vacations armed with more concrete knowledge, regardless of how any of us feel about the masks. Thanks so much for any insight or info!!


----------



## gap2368

2littlestitches said:


> Hi there- I’ve been trying to find the answer to this question but I’m coming up short.  Does anyone with knowledge of the Disney cast members’ union contract negotiations know how long the mask requirements were requested by the union?  Is it indefinite?  Until a vaccine is available?  Until this fall? Until 2021? Until the contract is up...which is when??  Can this specific line item about the masks be up for negotiation at any time or is it a specific date for revisiting it?I feel like if we better understood the answer to this question we might be able to plan our vacations armed with more concrete knowledge, regardless of how any of us feel about the masks. Thanks so much for any insight or info!!


I am not sure but I think there was something about a Vaccine treatment for it.  It might ( probably was)  have been 3 hand information I got it from so take what you would like from it


----------



## lanejudy

I don’t know that it has been clarified with regards to “how long.”  It is part of the return-to-work requirements made ny the union.  Since at this point the vast majority of workers are not yet back on the job and only DS has opened, i suspect it could be a while.


----------



## SteveMouse

kaytieeldr said:


> I'm not sure I understand how a fan worn around my neck and blowing at my face would blow my mask-filtered droplets around? I think it's great idea, and I'm heading to Amazon to see what's available. But then, I'm not viditing any theme parks in the foreseeable future.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Rot...91409968&sprefix=Persona,aps,179&sr=8-94&th=1
> https://www.amazon.com/OPOLEMIN-Nec...id=1591409968&sprefix=Persona,aps,179&sr=8-38



It is potentially an issue because blowing air will accelerate anything that gets through your mask in a very specific direction. It also increased your risk a little by blowing air into your face. One of the potential entry points for the coronavirus into the body are your eyes.


----------



## gap2368

SteveMouse said:


> It is potentially an issue because blowing air will accelerate anything that gets through your mask in a very specific direction. It also increased your risk a little by blowing air into your face. One of the potential entry points for the coronavirus into the body are your eyes.


If you are this concerned I would also worry about roller coster ( some makes do not stay on) or just a strong wind blowing. I pointed out a fain so people can have options and do what they think is best.


----------



## DisneyElite4

Since this thread is specifically about autistic children wearing masks, I want to encourage all of my fellow parents and caregivers to keep trying.

My 5 year old DS wore his mask, without touching it and without complaining, for an entire 30-minute dance recital and an even longer doctors appointment this week. This is a child who could barely stand two seconds of it in early Spring. Granted, he was inside and not really moving around, but it gives me hope he can do it at Disney someday. Still not planning a trip in 2020. He actually puts his neurotypical twin sister to shame - she complains more about it.

Keep trying, have patience and grace for everyone in your family. Work on it in slow increments and back off when the child isn’t handling it well.


----------



## kaytieeldr

SteveMouse said:


> It is potentially an issue because blowing air will accelerate anything that gets through your mask in a very specific direction. It also increased your risk a little by blowing air into your face. One of the potential entry points for the coronavirus into the body are your eyes.


I ended up with this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R1TZM8M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 fan. I wear it on a shortened strap, so that it blows upward and toward me. My mouth a bit, but mainly at my nose. Any droplets from me blow right back at my mask-protected lower face. And I wear glasses.

I still have trouble breathing in masks, but not as bad.


----------



## DVCPAT

ToyStoryManiaMouse said:


> It would be awesome if those who can show maybe a blood test from doctor showing immunity would be exempt.


I would pay for a daily test to show he’s virus free. I could care less if other visitors make comments or give us  “looks” for not wearing a mask. We’re use to other people “Looks” when he stems from enjoyment in Disney. I care more about his happiness than how strangers feel.


----------



## lanejudy

Use of face masks is part of the "return-to-work" agreement between WDW and the union workers.  It is unknown right now if there was a specified end to that requirement.  Presumably the union would need to lift that before any change in policy is made, regardless of outside recommendations.


----------



## Belle1962

Ray, I hope not. I’ve just purchased several. While I am delaying my trip to Disney, I would hate for GA to not allow these. I’m looking forward to getting out of the house for longer periods. The girl who I hired to do my grocery shopping had to quit so I’ve had to brave Publix once and Walmart once. There when doors opened. In and out in less than an hour. And still got willies. Yes-I was the one in gloves, mask, googles, sweatshirt and jeans to cover as much as possible. With my health and they start triaging those “most likely” I’d be left untreated. Morbid. But true if it had to come down to that.
My greatest “joy” and almost only freedom is when I get in my car and go for a drive on the weekends. I’m usually out 2 to 2 1/2 hours. But I have discovered some places I’d like to visit later.  I drive up the interstate, pick an exit and then just meander from there. No goal in mind just turning down roads when the urge hits or “just to see”, a sanity saver but is getting old. 
So, NO NO NO please don’t let GA ban these.


----------



## maxiesmom

ACJT said:


> Many experts already have said just that.



Most say masks alone won't stop the spread of the virus.  You still have to practice social distancing, and wash your hands.  All 3 things help to slow the spread of the virus.  Too many people pop on a mask and think they are good.


----------



## Weedy

The servers at our favorite Mexican restaurant wear face shields rather than mask. The face shields have a built in pair of glasses.  Our server said they were more comfortable than a mask.  Maybe Disney would allow these.
In my opinion these were better because the servers were it touching the front of the  mask.
https://www.amazon.com/Fashionable-...ask+shield+with+glasses&qid=1592261872&sr=8-4One more thing. I live in Orlando and our favorite Mexican restaurant is down the street from Universal
https://www.google.com/search?q=aga...6dWwQABABGAAYASIKYWdhdmUgYXp1bA,trex_id:vW2yE


----------



## lanejudy

Reminder that we aren’t debating whether mask should be required.


----------



## gap2368

The Tim tracker Has done a few video and he said the gator ( I think that is what they are called) was the most comfortable for wearing around the park but did not stay on on rides    Just thought I would share what one person said about different mask at the park


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

gap2368 said:


> The Tim tracker Has done a few video and he said the gator ( I think that is what they are called) was the most comfortable for wearing around the park but did not stay on on rides    Just thought I would share what one person said about different mask at the park


Disney requires ties or ear loops so a gaiter will not be allowed.


----------



## gap2368

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Disney requires ties or ear loops so a gaiter will not be allowed.


I think he wore it at Disney springs.  And they might let them in we will have to wait and see When they came out with the statement they might not have been thinking of them as mask. I believe they are really for keeping the sun off you  so they might let them in well have to wait to see.


----------



## WantToGoToWDW

gramma4 said:


> What happens if the "experts" say wearing a mask may not help at all... our autistic grandson will not be able to wear one and we go Fab 2021... praying


You might


gap2368 said:


> The Tim tracker Has done a few video and he said the gator ( I think that is what they are called) was the most comfortable for wearing around the park but did not stay on on rides    Just thought I would share what one person said about different mask at the park


i watched a video last night of a couple at Dollywood (don’t know the names) that had these on and they were having a terrible time with them. Especially the wife - it wouldn’t stay up for nothing.  Also he said it was 70 with a breeze and they were visibly hot.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Disney requires ties or ear loops so a gaiter will not be allowed.


Have you seen official reports that they are not allowed now? People are posting that the gaiters are currently being allowed at Disney Springs.


----------



## Dis703

I'm watching this closely as it's going to effect our plans for as long as it continues.  I'm worried it may go on long enough to keep us from getting to Disney again before my soon to be 9 year olds become Disney adults and our trips may become too costly to manage.  I already had to cancel an April adults only trip, and we had planned to go as a family in November, but I don't imagine that masks will be coming off by then.  I support the use of masks, but being autistic myself and having major sensory issues to heat already, I know I won't manage. I barely manage when sitting at a desk with a fan blowing on me if it's even slightly warm.  Something about the way it's in my line of sight makes me dizzy when walking with them on as well.  I can suck it up for a trip to the grocery store, but all day in a theme park I'd never manage.  And my kids aren't likely to either.

It's disappointing, but I'm more upset about not knowing if I'm going to lose out on my annual pass because of this also.  I know they are extending it for the length of the time they are closed, but if they are making a new requirement that I can't do for medical reasons, I shouldn't lose out on the value of my pass.  I haven't reached out to them yet, but will before they reopen and see what they say.

It would be nice if they had an option for people to pause their pass temporarily as even barring medical issues I know a lot of people won't want to go for a while whether because of the risks or the watered down experience.


----------



## DisneyOma

Dis703 said:


> I'm watching this closely as it's going to effect our plans for as long as it continues.  I'm worried it may go on long enough to keep us from getting to Disney again before my soon to be 9 year olds become Disney adults and our trips may become too costly to manage.  I already had to cancel an April adults only trip, and we had planned to go as a family in November, but I don't imagine that masks will be coming off by then.  I support the use of masks, but being autistic myself and having major sensory issues to heat already, I know I won't manage. I barely manage when sitting at a desk with a fan blowing on me if it's even slightly warm.  Something about the way it's in my line of sight makes me dizzy when walking with them on as well.  I can suck it up for a trip to the grocery store, but all day in a theme park I'd never manage.  And my kids aren't likely to either.
> 
> It's disappointing, but I'm more upset about not knowing if I'm going to lose out on my annual pass because of this also.  I know they are extending it for the length of the time they are closed, but if they are making a new requirement that I can't do for medical reasons, I shouldn't lose out on the value of my pass.  I haven't reached out to them yet, but will before they reopen and see what they say.
> 
> It would be nice if they had an option for people to pause their pass temporarily as even barring medical issues I know a lot of people won't want to go for a while whether because of the risks or the watered down experience.



I thought they offered a rebate if you were not able to use the rest of the annual pass?  

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## Weedy

FYI: Face masks are now mandatory for  all of  Orange Country Fl in all public areas
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/fac...eginning-saturday/SRVA7JX7PJCINK7ISPABIDH3BA/


----------



## eeyoreandtink

gramma4 said:


> What happens if the "experts" say wearing a mask may not help at all... our autistic grandson will not be able to wear one and we go Fab 2021... praying


It will most likely still be required, according to all the public health info I have been reading. Most departments of public heath are leaning towards continuing the requirements until a vaccine is widely available. They are definitely going to be required by most state departments of education for school in the fall. I know every autistic kid is different, but II teach in the school that is the autism center for my area, and  have seen some parents have success over the past few months with kids who reacted horribly to them at first. It has taken months of work and in some cases help from OT. Perhaps working on it now might help?


----------



## ACJT

eeyoreandtink said:


> It will most likely still be required, according to all the public health info I have been reading. Most departments of public heath are leaning towards continuing the requirements until a vaccine is widely available. They are definitely going to be required by most state departments of education for school in the fall. I know every autistic kid is different, but II teach in the school that is the autism center for my area, and  have seen some parents have success over the past few months with kids who reacted horribly to them at first. It has taken months of work and in some cases help from OT. Perhaps working on it now might help?



While you may work in a school where autistic children are present, there are many parents in this forum who actually spend every day of their life devoted to raising, loving, and doing their best to help their own child achieve their potential.   While many parents may see success, many no matter how hard they try ever will.  Just remember, autism is a spectrum.   It’s the parents who know their children best, who also know the barrier certain public health requirements will put in the way of their child.  

In our school district the premier children’s health authorities (Toronto Sick Kids) recommends that come fall all children be allowed to return to a normal classroom setting with no face coverings required.  ....based on expertise.


----------



## lanejudy

Another reminder ... we are NOT debating what any “experts” say - for or against.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

ACJT said:


> While you may work in a school where autistic children are present, there are may parents in this forum who actually spend every day of their life devoted to raising, loving, and doing their best to help their own child achieve their potential.   While many parents may see success, many no matter how hard they try ever will.  Just remember, autism is a spectrum.   It’s the parents who know their children best, who also know the barrier certain public health requirements will put in the way of their child.
> 
> In our school district the premier children’s health authorities (Toronto Sick Kids) recommends that come fall all children be allowed to return to a normal classroom setting with no face coverings required.  ....based on expertise.


I clearly said all children with autism are different and readily acknowledge that. I made no claims otherwise. Just sharing that I have communicated with parents who have had some success. It is worth at least trying if there is a chance at success. I get that it's a barrier to a LOT of kids, but may be what is required for them to attend school. We as a school have started trying to help parents with the resources they need to make it work, or options for them if they cannot make it work. It's something most kids, regardless of disability, are going to have to deal with in the fall. We have other students for whom it is also going to present issues. Better to get in front of it and be prepared than hope it won't happen. I feel like that holds true for a Disney trip too. 

The vast majority of state departments of education in the states who have released their plans have said school will require face coverings.


----------



## DisneyOma

lanejudy said:


> Another reminder ... we are NOT debating what any “experts” say - for or against.



Although that should be part of a person's decision making process for a Disney World vacation, IMO. Gathering information, balancing it with all the different points of view (even from experts) and deciding what is important - isn't that the point of this forum? The OP wants to be told that her child will not be required to wear a mask. Balance that with other people's need to be safe as well, and you need information to process that dilemma - one person's desire over another person's.


----------



## MinnieMSue

It honestly doesn’t matter what any experts say. It only matters what Disney says regarding masks at Disney. People have to do what Disney says whether they agree with it or not when on their property. So expert opinion doesn’t matter in this particular circumstance.


----------



## puente0629

gratefulfred said:


> What about the full face shields instead of masks, has anyone heard anything about those ?



On a few vlogs on youtube I have seen some family wearing face shields at Disney Springs and at Universal Orlando.


----------



## maxiesmom

WantToGoToWDW said:


> You might
> 
> i watched a video last night of a couple at Dollywood (don’t know the names) that had these on and they were having a terrible time with them. Especially the wife - it wouldn’t stay up for nothing.  Also he said it was 70 with a breeze and they were visibly hot.



With the gators it pays to buy one of the name brands.  They seem to breathe better.  I wear one at work all day, and it stays up.  And I'm not stationary, by any means.


----------



## kaytieeldr

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Disney requires ties or ear loops so a gaiter will not be allowed.


I have one with dad openings. I think hangers would be allowed because they're knit tubes. Even without earloops or ties, they stretch to fit around the entire head.

And there are some with pretty cool designs, which might make the children in question more willing to wear them.


----------



## lanejudy

kaytieeldr said:


> dad openings


  perhaps an autocorrect for ear loops?


----------



## kaytieeldr

I forget, @lanejudy! But probably


----------



## Disney Frenhines

With coronavirus cases rising at the rapid rate it currently is in many US states may I suggest that if any of your party cannot tolerate a mask then forget taking a chance with their lives simply for a trip to Disney.  Disney will still be here when this is all over, but, putting someone's life at risk or long term health from permanent lung damage for a vacation is highly irresponsible.


----------



## Dis703

eeyoreandtink said:


> It will most likely still be required, according to all the public health info I have been reading. Most departments of public heath are leaning towards continuing the requirements until a vaccine is widely available. They are definitely going to be required by most state departments of education for school in the fall. I know every autistic kid is different, but II teach in the school that is the autism center for my area, and  have seen some parents have success over the past few months with kids who reacted horribly to them at first. It has taken months of work and in some cases help from OT. Perhaps working on it now might help?



While I won't say that working on it isn't worth trying, as someone who is autistic and the mother of autistic children, please be aware that "working on it" in many cases is forcing one to endure painful sensory processing issues repeatedly to "get used to it." And while the end result may be that they can tolerate a mask it isn't without a price.  It can be pure torture for some people and cause significant mental and physical issues to push through.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Dis703 said:


> While I won't say that working on it isn't worth trying, as someone who is autistic and the mother of autistic children, please be aware that "working on it" in many cases is forcing one to endure painful sensory processing issues repeatedly to "get used to it." And while the end result may be that they can tolerate a mask it isn't without a price.  It can be pure torture for some people and cause significant mental and physical issues to push through.


I get it, I assure you. I have my own sensory issues and wearing a mask has been tough. The first time I tried to shop in one I had to leave because it triggered a panic attack. I have been working on it though, because I am going to have to wear one all day in the fall.


----------



## lanejudy

Another reminder that this thread is limited in scope to discussion of helping individuals or acceptable mask alternatives.  This thread is  not discussing whether mask use is valid, good, bad or whatever.  WDW has made the rules, those who plan to visit WDW property must be prepared to accept the rules.

I am _really_ hopeful we can manage to keep this open to get some first-hand reports.


----------



## gap2368

Disney Frenhines said:


> With coronavirus cases rising at the rapid rate it currently is in many US states may I suggest that if any of your party cannot tolerate a mask then forget taking a chance with their lives simply for a trip to Disney.  Disney will still be here when this is all over, but, putting someone's life at risk or long term health from permanent lung damage for a vacation is highly irresponsible.


This is something I have said to myself a number of times I am concerned high risk I have already had to cancel 3 trips and it looks like my September trip will be canceled too it is one of the hardest things I have done but I keep telling my self Disney will still be there  and I just think of all the new things when I get back


----------



## DisneyElite4

lanejudy said:


> Another reminder that this thread is limited in scope to discussion of helping individuals or acceptable mask alternatives.  This thread is  not discussing whether mask use is valid, good, bad or whatever.  WDW has made the rules, those who plan to visit WDW property must be prepared to accept the rules.
> 
> I am _really_ hopeful we can manage to keep this open to get some first-hand reports.



This.

There are some posters being a little harsh towards the parents of autistic children posting here. None of us have said we will try to break rules in place - we are all here offering support and ideas to one another on how to manage this new rule with our loved ones. If you can’t positively contribute to that, there are many other threads for you to check out here on the DIS.


----------



## Lilsia

Has anyone tried the bandana style of pace masks? Where it hangs over your mouth and nose and does not compress either of them. It seems that this is a more breathable option. Kind of like a fabric face shield.


----------



## gratefulfred

Has Disney said anything about the masks with the breathing valve on them?


----------



## AnneK

In case anyone is also planning to go to Universal, starting tomorrow anyone who cannot tolerate a mask will be required to wear a face shield instead (so there is no longer an option for no covering at all anymore). Masks will still be required to go on most of the rides so bring one of those too.


----------



## OurBigTrip

gratefulfred said:


> Has Disney said anything about the masks with the breathing valve on them?



No idea for Disney, but at my agency (federal government), masks with valves are specifically prohibited, which leads me to believe that they’re viewed as insufficient.


----------



## Hoodie

Lilsia said:


> Has anyone tried the bandana style of pace masks? Where it hangs over your mouth and nose and does not compress either of them. It seems that this is a more breathable option. Kind of like a fabric face shield.


I believe several people have reported NOT being allowed to use them at Disney Springs, so I would doubt they would be used in the parks.

One of the Disney requirements is Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face, which a bandana wouldn't do.


----------



## Lilsia

Hoodie said:


> I believe several people have reported NOT being allowed to use them at Disney Springs, so I would doubt they would be used in the parks.
> 
> One of the Disney requirements is Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face, which a bandana wouldn't do.



I don't see them as any different then the face shields where your nose and mouth are covered, just not touching the skin. I can see a case for being able to wear one if they allow the shield.


----------



## gap2368

Lilsia said:


> I don't see them as any different then the face shields where your nose and mouth are covered, just not touching the skin. I can see a case for being able to wear one if they allow the shield.


I do not think Disney  allows face shield.  I believe universal dose


----------



## kaytieeldr

As usual  @gap2368 is right: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/

_Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.

All face coverings should:_

_Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free_
_Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face_
_Be secured with ties or ear loops_
_Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable_
_Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules._

Now, I can *make* a face shield from a soda bottle that will fit snugly against the sides of my face, but it misses some of the other criteria.


----------



## lanejudy

My understanding of the reason plastic face shields aren't considered "adequate" at many places is because it doesn't contain the expelled droplets -- it just stops direct forward expulsion.  Droplets still enter the air to the sides and downward.  I don't know if this is WDW's reasoning or not.

As for bandana style face masks -- I honestly don't see why that wouldn't be permitted, though it may depend on the actual design.  I mostly use a bandana or scarf tied around my face as a mask when I go out around here.  It absolutely hugs my cheeks and is typically snug against the top of my nose.  It is looser at the bottom than a more traditional "medical" style mask, but it's also longer and directs anything down to my own neck or chest area.


----------



## Lilsia

lanejudy said:


> My understanding of the reason plastic face shields aren't considered "adequate" at many places is because it doesn't contain the expelled droplets -- it just stops direct forward expulsion.  Droplets still enter the air to the sides and downward.  I don't know if this is WDW's reasoning or not.
> 
> As for bandana style face masks -- I honestly don't see why that wouldn't be permitted, though it may depend on the actual design.  I mostly use a bandana or scarf tied around my face as a mask when I go out around here.  It absolutely hugs my cheeks and is typically snug against the top of my nose.  It is looser at the bottom than a more traditional "medical" style mask, but it's also longer and directs anything down to my own neck or chest area.



Yes, this is what I was thinking of. Unless you lift it up from the bottom, your spit should be contained. Unless you are excessively drooling I guess. LOL


----------



## kaytieeldr

Even then, the bandana should collect and hold the saliva.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I think the problem with the bandannas is that they aren’t securely fastened. They will come off on rides.


----------



## Lilsia

eeyoreandtink said:


> I think the problem with the bandannas is that they aren’t securely fastened. They will come off on rides.



That makes sense, not all "masks" are the same. One blogger tested the gaters, which are approved, and his came down on him on a ride so it seems nit picky. It also depends on the person's face what fits best. I think most people would be find switching to a tighter mask on the rides but walk around with the bandana style. Lots of people need to feel like they are not being smothered all the time. This whole thing really stinks.


----------



## EveDallas

Not Disney, but Universal put out guidelines for people that can't wear a mask for whatever reason. Those that can't can explain to guest services and get a special wristband to wear a face shield instead. However face shields are not allowed on some rides so that person must switch to a mask for the duration of the ride.


----------



## fabfemmeboy

EveDallas said:


> Not Disney, but Universal put out guidelines for people that can't wear a mask for whatever reason. Those that can't can explain to guest services and get a special wristband to wear a face shield instead. However face shields are not allowed on some rides so that person must switch to a mask for the duration of the ride.



A couple articles/blog posts about the new policy for Universal here and here.  It's not on the Universal website yet, but their site doesn't seem to have much in the way of detailed policy information anyway.

Note that you need to go to guest services and get a wristband to show that you don't need to wear the "regular" mask and are wearing a face shield instead.  The requirement to switch for certain rides makes logical sense, given that a lot of the rides at Universal are on the wilder side and a face shield would be prone to flying off or creating a giant wind sail or whatnot.  Keep in mind how many rides at Universal require you to put all belongings in a locker, some require you to empty your pockets entirely, so a face shield probably wouldn't be enough there.  (I'm imagining how well it would fare on Hulk, which is a fun mental image but a really bad idea!)  It does mean that if you can't tolerate a mask for long periods, you could still go to the park and either a) not ride the rides requiring a "regular" mask or b) only wear the mask for a few minutes instead of the whole day.


----------



## racerkk

Nursejilly said:


> I appreciate the feedback and honesty. We are going to get some of the cute face masks from Disney and have the boys try them out as the trip gets closer. Disney is such fun for them, they just might surprise us. We are DVC members, so we will just have to cancel in time to avoid losing our points. I hope everyone gets to enjoy Disney again soon!


Hi! I read through the responses but I did not see this (sorry if I missed it): Have you called the number for WDW Disability Services yet? They may be able to help you with your question.


----------



## Nursejilly

racerkk said:


> Hi! I read through the responses but I did not see this (sorry if I missed it): Have you called the number for WDW Disability Services yet? They may be able to help you with your question.


Hello. I did not call disability services. After much consideration, we cancelled our November 2020 trip and rescheduled to April 2021. Even April is a maybe but we are hoping the face mask policy might loosen up by then. Be safe everyone!


----------



## Smittolis

I don't recall what the brand was, but I saw a bandana that has a plastic 'clip' on the back, kind of like on a backpack strap, it allowed it to be worn as a regular bandana but also as a face mask with some security. Don't have one, not sure it would work but as it is being discussed as an option I think it would be good to look at?

I ran a socially distanced 'camp' for a small group of kids this week. The average temp each day was around 92 degrees, the 'real feel' temp was mid to upper 90's each day with moderate humidity. I have a dozen or so different mask so wanted to try them out. I personally prefer wearing the standard medical style masks so I can simply throw them away. They are light, comfortable and do a moderate job as designed. I also have a couple 'sports' masks with vents, a real N95 mask, a cooling neck gaiter style mask, and my latest purchase a 'purple' (bed manufacturer) mask. Kids also had to wear masks too and from the camp but not during it due to the social distancing that were observed and being outdoors.

The regular medical mask - felt light and nice on the ears, however, got hot quick and absorbed a lot of moisture. Had to change it at least once
Sports mask with vent - This had the 5 layer charcoal filter in it and vents, despite having vents this got really really hot and sweaty, would not be a good choice for those with sensitive skin
Starks Vacuum company mask - This wasn't bad at all, however, it did get very hot. This is a multi-layered fabric mask with extended nose flap, comfortable on the ears and face but just too warm.
Neck Gaiter - This was the most 'comfortable' from a face perspective but once dry it got pretty hot too. The bonus here is that it covered my neck from the sun too so gives good protection. The downside is that the level of protection is very low.
Purple mask - most comfortable on the face, although the ear loops put a little more pressure on than normal even though they are made of a cooling type gel material. This was my overall favorite based upon comfort, protection and functionality. However, it is very white and still gets warm.


I've ordered a couple of different ones as I have 2 of 3 kids who are very Sensory and ASD, they actually like wearing the kids medical style masks with Disney characters on but they seem to be out of stock everywhere. We are trying some 'crayola' ones next for them and will report back.

The short version is that based on the experience I had this week, being in Disney with a mask for an adult who can put up with it would be miserable from my perspective, for kids it would be fun I guess, but for those that cannot potentially grasp the concept as to why, it would be even more miserable. As per one of my other posts in a different thread, this is why we also rescheduled. Its a lot of money to be spending with so many unknowns and no idea how kids would react over the long term with masks and the heat. My little exposure to it was not a fun experience!


----------



## kaytieeldr

Smittolis said:


> Neck Gaiter - This was the most 'comfortable' from a face perspective but once dry it got pretty hot too. The bonus here is that it covered my neck from the sun too so gives good protection. The downside is that the level of protection is very low.


This fabric - described somewhere as stretch chiffon (bring it to Joann to compare with actual stretch chiffon to be sure) is actually supposed to be one of the better options for protection. Still, not effective if the child can't or won't wear it.


Smittolis said:


> Purple mask - most comfortable on the face, although the ear loops put a little more pressure on than normal even though they are made of a cooling type gel material. This was my overall favorite based upon comfort, protection and functionality.


Sold out


----------



## Smittolis

This is what I got:

https://www.mission.com/collections...oling-neck-gaiter-mask?variant=32332374573149
Sorry too hear about the Purple masks! Keep checking, it took me a couple of weeks to get one in the post but I ordered right when the advertised them simply by chance. Defo recommend them if they come back in stock.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Disney reiterated today all guests will be asked to put on a mask or leave.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

The simple answer is to test the child or adult with autism with different types of masks well before the trip. Don't wait until you get there hoping Disney will make an exception for your child or resort to threatening to sue Disney when he/she refuses to wear a mask.


----------



## lanejudy

It has been confirmed by a CM currently training on the new park rules:  NO EXCEPTIONS to the mask rule.  CMs have been told to be strict.  There will be "no mask" zones where people can take a break if need be.
(https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-covid-19-operations-info-thread.3795738/page-392#post-62078085)


----------



## DisneyElite4

Disney Frenhines said:


> The simple answer is to test the child or adult with autism with different types of masks well before the trip. Don't wait until you get there hoping Disney will make an exception for your child or resort to threatening to sue Disney when he/she refuses to wear a mask.



We need to stop with this kind of language on here. NONE of us have implied we would be suing Disney or that we were planning to travel hoping Disney would make an exception for our kids. Let’s all take a step back here and remember this is a thread about autistic children and how to HELP them - a little kindness and caring never hurt anyone. Sheesh.


----------



## DisneyElite4

I’m going to turn this thread back to positive sharing and caring. I want to continue to encourage my fellow parents and caregivers. I was VERY skeptical and vocal on these boards about my DS’s ability to wear a mask. Working on him to wear it was hard in the beginning, I won’t lie - but he is already doing so well with it, I have every confidence he can go to Disney again someday and comply with this guideline. Sure he takes it off sometimes and we have to remind him to put it back on, but so would a typical 5 year old. He knows he has to wear it when we go out and doesn’t fight us on it, and it stays on for the most part. 

I realize all autistic kiddos are different, and some may never be able to comply. Keep working on it when it makes sense, and don’t get disheartened if/when it doesn’t go well.


----------



## Smittolis

Ok this is going to look a little weird but bare with me....

I just got this in the mail from Etsy......

https://www.etsy.com/listing/802103111/mask-halo-adjustable-ear-saver-ear?ref=yr_purchases
This is so comfortable! No pressure on the ears, keeps a nice tension on the mask to keep it from sliding around without feeling like its gagging you. Not affiliated with them in anyway but just thought I would pass it on. It fits nicely under a hat / baseball cap and you can hardly feel it. Going to road test it at work!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the twitter feed of one of our DIS mods (this is regarding SWGE in WDW):
Note the mention of the Mask Relaxation Zone in SWGE -- the zone is said to hold about 80 people.


----------



## jbehr12

Nursejilly said:


> Hi everyone! It was great to hear that Disney plans to reopen in July. The restrictions they will implement weren’t a surprise at all. Our biggest question is whether or not there will be any exceptions to the face mask policy for ages 3 and up. My sister has 2 sons ages 10 & 12 who have autism and its doubtful they would be able to tolerate wearing a face mask all day at the parks. We’d hate to cancel our long awaited trip to Disney, but this may be a deal breaker for our family.



I would call Disney rather than ask a bunch of people here who are just going to passively attack you.


----------



## Lilsia

theluckyrabbit said:


> From the twitter feed of one of our DIS mods (this is regarding SWGE in WDW):
> Note the mention of the Mask Relaxation Zone in SWGE -- the zone is said to hold about 80 people.
> 
> View attachment 505304



This is interesting. So singles are going to have the ride to themselves? I am not mad at that at all. Kind of sick of being shoved onto rides next to strangers where they are so close to you that you touch. I am looking at you Expedition Everest and Mine Train.


----------



## lanejudy

jbehr12 said:


> I would call Disney rather than ask a bunch of people here who are just going to passively attack you.


I don't believe anyone is attacking the OP or anyone else.  This thread is limited to discussion about options or alternatives for folks who have difficulty wearing a regular face mask.


----------



## lanejudy

jbehr12 said:


> There’s been clear passive aggressive responses.


I'm trying hard to keep the thread open for _*discussion of options or suggestions of alternatives *_*for those who are unable to wear masks*.  For any reason - autism, asthma, etc.  Discussion around the _validity_ of wearing masks is not allowed.  If you have nothing to share that is helpful to others, please move along.  (And for the record, folks have contacted WDW directly and received different responses.)


----------



## Betty Rohrer

lanejudy said:


> I'm trying hard to keep the thread open for _*discussion of options or suggestions of alternatives *_*for those who are unable to wear masks*.  For any reason - autism, asthma, etc.  Discussion around the _validity_ of wearing masks is not allowed.  If you have nothing to share that is helpful to others, please move along.  (And for the record, folks have contacted WDW directly and received different responses.)


cant remember where it is on site but one moderator has posted what her CM daughter has been told about masks and disabled at training. maybe you or she could post that here. think it might be helpful


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Betty Rohrer said:


> cant remember where it is on site but one moderator has posted what her CM daughter has been told about masks and disabled at training. maybe you or she could post that here. think it might be helpful



I believe it's in this thread. The CM said no exceptions.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I believe it's in this thread. The CM said no exceptions.


that was what I was remembering but couldnt find again


----------



## lanejudy

Betty Rohrer said:


> cant remember where it is on site but one moderator has posted what her CM daughter has been told about masks and disabled at training. maybe you or she could post that here. think it might be helpful


I think you are referring to a post on the TPAS forum yesterday, and I have posted that info, as did theluckyrabbit:
post #172
post #176


----------



## Betty Rohrer

lanejudy said:


> I think you are referring to a post on the TPAS forum yesterday, and I have posted that info, as did theluckyrabbit:
> post #172
> post #176


I have read to many posts I just forget where and when. blame it on old age I guess. should have known you would be on it.  yes you had the post


----------



## lanejudy

@Betty Rohrer   no worries!  At times it seems info is changing fast - too quickly to keep up some days (especially when trying to work/teach summer school/direct daycamp/keep up-to-date on DIS  )   That post is currently the most accurate info we have on the mask issue, and it appears WDW rules are in direct contrast to Universal's rules.  At one point it was announced that the 3 parks (WDW, UO, SW) would have the same rules...


----------



## DisneyOma

Smittolis said:


> Ok this is going to look a little weird but bare with me....
> 
> I just got this in the mail from Etsy......
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/802103111/mask-halo-adjustable-ear-saver-ear?ref=yr_purchases
> This is so comfortable! No pressure on the ears, keeps a nice tension on the mask to keep it from sliding around without feeling like its gagging you. Not affiliated with them in anyway but just thought I would pass it on. It fits nicely under a hat / baseball cap and you can hardly feel it. Going to road test it at work!



Please put your clothes back on


----------



## Betty Rohrer

lanejudy said:


> @Betty Rohrer   no worries!  At times it seems info is changing fast - too quickly to keep up some days (especially when trying to work/teach summer school/direct daycamp/keep up-to-date on DIS  )   That post is currently the most accurate info we have on the mask issue, and it appears WDW rules are in direct contrast to Universal's rules.  At one point it was announced that the 3 parks (WDW, UO, SW) would have the same rules...


I have the other problem everything is cancelled and the small park I work at has not and has not given an opening date yet


----------



## Weedy

If you’re having trouble getting your child to wear a mask it may be the discomfort from the ears. 
Mask help ... I have been wearing a Cloth store bought mask without any problems. Last week I went to get my hair colored And wore a disposable mask. The disposable mask hurt the back of my ears. They are still sore a week later. 
So I’m going to use a headband to attach the ear loops to. I used small safety pins to attach the mask to the headband. 
I tried sewing buttons on the headband but couldn’t get the level correct 
Hope this may help


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Weedy said:


> If you’re having trouble getting your child to wear a mask it may be the discomfort from the ears.
> Mask help ... I have been wearing a Cloth store bought mask without any problems. Last week I went to get my hair colored And wore a disposable mask. The disposable mask hurt the back of my ears. They are still sore a week later.
> So I’m going to use a headband to attach the ear loops to. I used small safety pins to attach the mask to the headband.
> I tried sewing buttons on the headband but couldn’t get the level correct
> Hope this may help


my sister in law made head bands with the buttons for me and family, they are an ear saver. have had no ear pain at all from masks


----------



## Nursejilly

Hi everyone. I appreciate each of you and thank you for your honest and mostly helpful responses. As I posted a couple of days ago, we decided to postpone our trip. The face mask issue was only a small part of our decision to postpone. There are many factors to consider, including having children with autism, an elderly grandfather with an health issues, not getting our money’s worth etc. We will see what early next year looks like, then decide if April 2021 will work for us. Hugs & prayers to each of you!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

lanejudy said:


> @Betty Rohrer   no worries!  At times it seems info is changing fast - too quickly to keep up some days (especially when trying to work/teach summer school/direct daycamp/keep up-to-date on DIS  )   That post is currently the most accurate info we have on the mask issue, and it appears WDW rules are in direct contrast to Universal's rules.  At one point it was announced that the 3 parks (WDW, UO, SW) would have the same rules...


i haven't been called back yet but my small park is opening on the 18th with season passes ahead of that. looks like we will have most of same rules as Disney. waiting to hear from HR. our main season only goes to Labor Day with weekends for most of rest the year. do I sound excited


----------



## tinkerbelllacey

We are DVC members and have a trip booked for November. My 8 year old son has severe brain injury and Cerebral Palsy due to Shaking Baby Syndrome which happened when he was 3 months old while in the care of his birth family. I adopted him from foster care at age 2. He will not wear a mask! I have tried and tried but he just screams and has tantrums. I have tried to make it fun but that hasn’t worked. We found a sun hat with a face mask . It is called a  kid’s Stevie ultra sun hat by coolibar.com. It is lightweight.  My son will wear the hat and he is fully protected.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

tinkerbelllacey said:


> We are DVC members and have a trip booked for November. My 8 year old son has severe brain injury and Cerebral Palsy due to Shaking Baby Syndrome which happened when he was 3 months old while in the care of his birth family. I adopted him from foster care at age 2. He will not wear a mask! I have tried and tried but he just screams and has tantrums. I have tried to make it fun but that hasn’t worked. We found a sun hat with a face mask . It is called a  kid’s Stevie ultra sun hat by coolibar.com. It is lightweight.  My son will wear the hat and he is fully protected.



I'm not sure this will be allowed by Disney as an acceptable face mask while on property.   The Disney guidlines state the mask must fit snuggly against the face and be secured with ties or earloops.  I looked at a picture online and the covering over the face doesn't fit snug.

Also, this appears to have the perforations in the face covering, which would also be an issue.  

I hope you can find something that both your son can tolerate and fits Disney's guidelines.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

tinkerbelllacey said:


> We are DVC members and have a trip booked for November. My 8 year old son has severe brain injury and Cerebral Palsy due to Shaking Baby Syndrome which happened when he was 3 months old while in the care of his birth family. I adopted him from foster care at age 2. He will not wear a mask! I have tried and tried but he just screams and has tantrums. I have tried to make it fun but that hasn’t worked. We found a sun hat with a face mask . It is called a  kid’s Stevie ultra sun hat by coolibar.com. It is lightweight.  My son will wear the hat and he is fully protected.


What a great hat, but  it looks like there are holes in the face covering part that is attached and I think that would be an issue.  I think you could alter it though and make it work by getting fabric that doesn't have holes and replacing it.  I'm sure a sewist could help you accomplish that!  I hope your family has a great trip!


----------



## kaytieeldr

I have a similar hat to that, but adult size. I taped over the split (in my face covering) on the inside with duct tape. My other suggestion would be to see or fabric-glue the front and back flaps together down their entire lengths, leaving an inch or inch and a half extra circumference, then tuck the ends into his shirt neckline.

Try with safety pins or small binder clips first, so you don't damage the hat in case this doesn't work. It might take some time to get him used to the tucked in fabric.


----------



## tinkerbelllacey

kaytieeldr said:


> I have a similar hat to that, but adult size. I taped over the split (in my face covering) on the inside with duct tape. My other suggestion would be to see or fabric-glue the front and back flaps together down their entire lengths, leaving an inch or inch and a half extra circumference, then tuck the ends into his shirt neckline.
> 
> Try with safety pins or small binder clips first, so you don't damage the hat in case this doesn't work. It might take some time to get him used to the tucked in fabric.


Thank you ! I will try doing that.


----------



## tinkerbelllacey

limabeanmom2003 said:


> What a great hat, but  it looks like there are holes in the face covering part that is attached and I think that would be an issue.  I think you could alter it though and make it work by getting fabric that doesn't have holes and replacing it.  I'm sure a sewist could help you accomplish that!  I hope your family has a great trip!


Thank you


----------



## kaytieeldr

Honestly, I wasn't as satisfied with my hat as I expected, *BUT*. The only adjustment I've made so far is the duct tape, and I don't have issues wearing a mask.

I did, though. I have trouble breathing in many masks. The disposable ones work best for me, plus (something else to consider but not force) I wear a personal fan around my neck, blowing up at my nose and mouth. Biggest risk is to me, not to others.

 Again, this is something he might not tolerate but to be considered.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WDW Update, 7/08/20:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033


----------



## kaytieeldr

I posted instructions in the "mask for a beard*" thread on the Community forum, how to turn a gaiter and elastic into a(n admittedly, large) acceptable face mask.

*not the exact thread title; search for beard in titles only, and it should come up


----------



## lovethattink

I was at AK today. Masks are required except at Relaxation Stations. One is at Pizzafari and the other between Africa and Asia.

My son did great. In fact, I didn’t hear anyone complain about having to wear a mask. I think we were all so happy to get back to Disney! Everyone was conscientious about social distancing!

DAS is available, but he didn’t need it. Having groups of people separated, I think, helped with ds’ anxiety. He’s very rules oriented and never questioned having to wear a mask. And he had a Baby Yoda one so that may have helped.

We had a great experience today! We only stayed 3 hours, 8am to 11am.


----------



## kaytieeldr

That sounds great, @lovethattink! Maybe tomorrow you can stay longer?


----------



## lovethattink

kaytieeldr said:


> That sounds great, @lovethattink! Maybe tomorrow you can stay longer?



We don’t have another park reservation Until later in the month. We had to leave early today because dh had to get to work.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Ah, okay . Still, it's great that your son did so well today!


----------



## Walt4ever

I cannot wear a "typical" mask.  I was at DS Monday with one giving it a try.  I had to pull it away from my mouth about every other breath.  After a bit, inside of a store where heat wasn't a factor, even pulling it away to get a breath of air wasn't working and my hands began to shake.  We left at that point so that I could breath.  I found some super thin fabric, almost gauze consistency, and made my own Monday night with a single layer.  Went to MK Tuesday as a CM guest, and was able to breath pretty much all day with it.  The lightness of the fabric made it so that air could easily pass thru, and it wasn't so much of a sensory issue either since it was light where it touched my face.  Fabric store had several colors and a few with cute patterns as well.  Not sure about regular glasses, but it didn't fog up my sunglasses.

Just a potential option that satisfies the mask requirement.


----------



## DisneyOma

Walt4ever said:


> I cannot wear a "typical" mask.  I was at DS Monday with one giving it a try.  I had to pull it away from my mouth about every other breath.  After a bit, inside of a store where heat wasn't a factor, even pulling it away to get a breath of air wasn't working and my hands began to shake.  We left at that point so that I could breath.  I found some super thin fabric, almost gauze consistency, and made my own Monday night with a single layer.  Went to MK Tuesday as a CM guest, and was able to breath pretty much all day with it.  The lightness of the fabric made it so that air could easily pass thru, and it wasn't so much of a sensory issue either since it was light where it touched my face.  Fabric store had several colors and a few with cute patterns as well.  Not sure about regular glasses, but it didn't fog up my sunglasses.
> 
> Just a potential option that satisfies the mask requirement.



If air passes through it so easily is it really doing its job? Can you see light through it? If so, it's not working.


----------



## Walt4ever

DisneyOma said:


> If air passes through it so easily is it really doing its job? Can you see light through it? If so, it's not working.



The mask satisfies the requirement while allowing me to breath.  It also satisfied every CM I saw at the park Tuesday.  And I saw a lot.  So yes, it worked.  The light weight fabric may help the OP, or others.


----------



## lanejudy

I have sometimes used a ladies’ decorative neck scarf tied around my face.  Very lightweight, even folded in 4 layers.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, lovethattink.

I am so very happy that your son did great.

I am happy that you and your son were able to visit WDW again and have a magical time at MK.  

And that your son felt comfortable not needing to use DAS.

I love the Yoda mask.

I am happy that you and your son were able to visit WDW again and have a magical time at MK.

Thank you for your observations.  

I am so happy for you.




lovethattink said:


> I was at AK today. Masks are required except at Relaxation Stations. One is at Pizzafari and the other between Africa and Asia.
> 
> My son did great. In fact, I didn’t hear anyone complain about having to wear a mask. I think we were all so happy to get back to Disney! Everyone was conscientious about social distancing!
> 
> DAS is available, but he didn’t need it. Having groups of people separated, I think, helped with ds’ anxiety. He’s very rules oriented and never questioned having to wear a mask. And he had a Baby Yoda one so that may have helped.
> 
> We had a great experience today! We only stayed 3 hours, 8am to 11am.


----------



## WantToGoToWDW

Walt4ever said:


> The mask satisfies the requirement while allowing me to breath.  It also satisfied every CM I saw at the park Tuesday.  And I saw a lot.  So yes, it worked.  The light weight fabric may help the OP, or others.


It might help you but most likely it would spread COVID to everyone around.  The purpose of your mask is to catch your droplets so you don’t make people sick.


----------



## bluecruiser

Walt4ever said:


> I cannot wear a "typical" mask.  I was at DS Monday with one giving it a try.  I had to pull it away from my mouth about every other breath.  After a bit, inside of a store where heat wasn't a factor, even pulling it away to get a breath of air wasn't working and my hands began to shake.  We left at that point so that I could breath.  *I found some super thin fabric, almost gauze consistency, and made my own Monday night with a single layer.*  Went to MK Tuesday as a CM guest, and was able to breath pretty much all day with it.  The lightness of the fabric made it so that air could easily pass thru, and it wasn't so much of a sensory issue either since it was light where it touched my face.  Fabric store had several colors and a few with cute patterns as well.  Not sure about regular glasses, but it didn't fog up my sunglasses.
> 
> Just a potential option that satisfies the mask requirement.


Unfortunately single-layer masks do not meet Disney's requirements.
Disney World updated their face coverings requirements today. From this link:


> Face Coverings
> 
> Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.





> All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:
> 
> *Be made with at least two layers of breathable material*
> Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free





> At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.
> 
> Costume masks are also not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
> 
> The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## chmurf

Walt4ever said:


> The mask satisfies the requirement while allowing me to breath.  It also satisfied every CM I saw at the park Tuesday.  And I saw a lot.  So yes, it worked.  The light weight fabric may help the OP, or others.



If it looks like a mask, it will satisfy the Cast Members.

Mask efficiency is another story. The mask as you describe it does not protect you, or the others. It's just the same as if you were not wearing any mask at all.
Just because it looks like a mask, does not make it a "mask" (in the protective sense)
If you will, it's like wearing a T-shirt with a fake seatbelt printed on it. It will satisfy most cops passing by, but will not do any good if you crash.

I won't go into the great mask debate, but just offer some perspective from my own standpoint

As part of my disabilities, I have respiratory issues. I cannot wear any kind of mask for more than 20 minutes without developing strong headaches, and seeing black spots, and after 45 I have nausea, feel very dizzy,  and am very close to passing out.

I fully understand I'm what you could call "frail", and I know I'm "at risk" if exposed to covid. Probably would send me to ICU with a tube down my throat.

That's the reason why I won't be visiting any disney parks. I live in France and Disneyland Paris will reopen in a few days. I'll stay at home and wait until it's "safe" again. (and the pandemic is under control here, when it's rampant, and is still  ramping up in FL. ) and I cancelled my august WDW trip.

I'm not giving anyone a lecture, or even advice here. Just sharing my viewpoint (namely : I can't breathe with masks, it means I'm not fit enough, so I won't go until masks are no longer a requirement)

Not being able to use a mask is not like not being able to cope with lines.
It's more like not meeting the height restrictions for a ride.
I would liken some DIY "easy to breath through" masks to putting soles into kids shoes so that they're tall enough. Hope this won't offend anyone here though. But I would certainly not advise anyone to sacrifice filtration to make it easier to breathe.
Filtration is the sole purpose the masks are required for. Don't sacrifice it, by, basically, poking thousands of small holes into the fabric ... (because those light fabric are basically ... holes ...all of which big enough to let those droplets go through)


----------



## DisneyOma

Walt4ever said:


> The mask satisfies the requirement while allowing me to breath.  It also satisfied every CM I saw at the park Tuesday.  And I saw a lot.  So yes, it worked.  The light weight fabric may help the OP, or others.



Double layer needed now. Here's a great video that explains it all:


----------



## maxiesmom

Wearing a mask that will do the job it is intended to do takes practice.  Don't throw a mask on for the first time, and think you will spend hours out and about.  It probably won't work.  Wear a mask around the house for a bit, where it doesn't matter if you have to stop after 5 minutes and take it off. 

As for making one that looks ok, but doesn't keep anyone else around you safe.  Wow.  I get people want to go out and about and enjoy their lives, but they shouldn't do so at the expense of others.  If it is so thin it isn't catching your droplets, you have no business wearing it around others.  You may as well say your enjoyment of the parks is more important than other people's health.


----------



## maxiesmom

theluckyrabbit said:


> WDW Update, 7/08/20:



Have they given a reason as to why the gators are not allowed?  Some do have ear loops on them.


----------



## lanejudy

maxiesmom said:


> Have they given a reason as to why the gators are not allowed?  Some do have ear loops on them.


Just "based on guidance from health authorities" ...

_At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings. _


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

maxiesmom said:


> Have they given a reason as to why the gators are not allowed?  Some do have ear loops on them.


Probably because it is only 1 layer.


----------



## Walt4ever

WantToGoToWDW said:


> It might help you but most likely it would spread COVID to everyone around.  The purpose of your mask is to catch your droplets so you don’t make people sick.



This thread is not for debating masks or promoting propaganda, but to offer ideas of options that still meet Disney's requirements.  Thin material is an option.  My material isn't so thin that it is obviously one layer, nor is it see thru.  The weave is almost as tight as regular cotton, but the weight is more gauze like.  I definitely saw gaitors that were thinner, practically see thru when stretched tightly across a face.  Two layers may be breathable for me still.  Since they changed the rule, I will try a two layer so that I can meet requirements.

One of the ones my hubby brought was made out of canvas, so super thick material, but would now not satisfy requirements because it was only one layer.  He did change to a lighter fabric one later in the day as the canvas one was too hot.  The one he switched to was of the same light material, but with pleats, so "almost" two layers.   We will adjust accordingly before going back later this month.

Gaitors, no gaitors, one layer, two layers, ADA exceptions, no ADA, face shields, recommended, required, all the time vs. just inside buildings, industrial strength hospital grade, whatever the rules are will never make sense and never make everyone happy.  If you are in a high risk category, or just don't want to catch it, the efficacy of my mask should be the least of your worries about spending a day at a theme park.  Both sides can point to data, so let's just not go there and stick to offering options that meet the current rules.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Walt4ever said:


> If you are in a high risk category, or just don't want to catch it, the efficacy of my mask should be the least of your worries about spending a day at a theme park.


may I ask, is a theme park the *only* place you go and the *only* place you wear this scarf?


----------



## Walt4ever

kaytieeldr said:


> may I ask, is a theme park the *only* place you go and the *only* place you wear this scarf?



It is a mask, not a scarf (someone else mentioned using a scarf).  Disney is the only place I have been, or will go, that I wear it as it is the only place I have been that has required it.  The various orders throughout the country, including Orlando's, has exceptions and exclusions that do not require me to wear one.  Other business establishments that I have been to where the politicians have put in such orders, have honored the exceptions.  Disney does not, so I complied with a mask that met their requirements but also allowed me to breath.  When I go back in a couple weeks, I will alter the mask so that it complies with their new 2 layer requirement, but will make sure I can still breath thru it.  My home location does not have such a mandate, so very few people wear masks of any type.


----------



## maxiesmom

From looking at posts  on their requirements, Disney is not ok with a 1 layer, thin mask.


----------



## Walt4ever

maxiesmom said:


> From looking at posts  on their requirements, Disney is not ok with a 1 layer, thin mask.



They were when we were there Tuesday.  They also had several people in gaitors.  They changed it to two layers and no gaitors yesterday.  We were in compliance when we went, and will adjust accordingly to be in compliance when we return in a couple weeks.  The point for the OP and any one else with medical reasons that they cannot wear a "typical" mask is that you can try various fabrics and make your own mask that satisfies their requirements that may be more breathable and wearable.  Softer fabrics and those of lighter weight may help with sensory issues.


----------



## DisneyOma

Walt4ever said:


> It is a mask, not a scarf (someone else mentioned using a scarf).  Disney is the only place I have been, or will go, that I wear it as it is the only place I have been that has required it.  The various orders throughout the country, including Orlando's, has exceptions and exclusions that do not require me to wear one.  Other business establishments that I have been to where the politicians have put in such orders, have honored the exceptions.  Disney does not, so I complied with a mask that met their requirements but also allowed me to breath.  When I go back in a couple weeks, I will alter the mask so that it complies with their new 2 layer requirement, but will make sure I can still breath thru it.  My home location does not have such a mandate, so very few people wear masks of any type.



Well, that explains the increase in COVID cases. Do people in your area just not get it?

And if you can't breathe in a mask, I pray you don't get COVID, as you'll die from it.  Stay safe, and good luck!


----------



## kaytieeldr

Dr. Ashton (ABC's official television physician) has said it you can breathe without supplemental oxygen, you can breathe in a mask. 

My own experience is that initially I couldn't. I would be gasping for air just walking across the hall to the elevator. I have several workarounds, none of which involve a too-thing single layer scarf.

Disposable masks are easier to breathe in.
I have turned gaiter into two layer (plus gathered folds) masks using elastic, with the added bonus of extra breathing room.
I have turned bandanna into twelve layer masks (hard to breathe, especially with a filter, but a mask).
Been to the doctor and now have and carry Flovent.
Face shields.
Small fan on a cord around my neck, blowing at my face.


----------



## maxiesmom

Walt4ever said:


> They were when we were there Tuesday.  They also had several people in gaitors.  They changed it to two layers and no gaitors yesterday.  We were in compliance when we went, and will adjust accordingly to be in compliance when we return in a couple weeks.  The point for the OP and any one else with medical reasons that they cannot wear a "typical" mask is that you can try various fabrics and make your own mask that satisfies their requirements that may be more breathable and wearable.  Softer fabrics and those of lighter weight may help with sensory issues.



Even before Tuesday it was known that a thin 1 layer mask did nothing with regards to curtailing the spread of Covid.  That was the point.

Definitely keep trying until you find a mask that works.  Keeping in mind the main goal is to limit the spread of the virus.  If a mask is so thin it doesn't do that, then what's the point of wearing it?


----------



## tcufrog

Hoodie said:


> I really hope they include gaiters in this mask policy. It has been the only mask we have been able to get my 11 year old to wear. They seem more secure than most cloth masks I've seen.


I've read a lot of articles that discuss the efficacy of different mask designs.  All of them state that a two layer cloth mask is the safest nonmedical mask design. 


Mleach said:


> I'm in a similar situation- we have to duct tape my kid's coat sleeves closed in the winter to avoid frostbite. (Shes 7 and severely autistic). I think Disney is going to work with families like ours  We have Sept booked and I'm not going to worry yet .
> Someone a few posts back wrote about being autistic themselves and knowing its possible to teach a person with autism to wear a mask. I want to ask that all remember, some people with autism have no grasp of time or place, little understanding of consequence, don't eat or drink, use diapers forever and are generally far, far less functional than many others with autism. It really is a broad spectrum.


I totally agree.  My son is at the very high functioning end of the spectrum and I'd never presume to give advice to or speak for someone caring for someone at the other end of the spectrum.  Here's an analogy I've used frequently.  I am nearsighted and have astigmatism.  A person who is blind and I both have vision problems.  Even though we both have vision problems, there is no way I could understand the challenges a blind person deals with on a daily basis just because I have to wear glasses to see well.


----------



## gratefulfred

My wife works for a cancer treatment center. One of the patients used a 3d printer to make flat plastic bands with spaced notches on it and gave them out to all of the nurses. They use them with the ear loop masks to keep the mask secured around the head without pulling on their ears.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

gratefulfred said:


> My wife works for a cancer treatment center. One of the patients used a 3d printer to make flat plastic bands with spaced notches on it and gave them out to all of the nurses. They use them with the ear loop masks to keep the mask secured around the head without pulling on their ears.


my sister in law made cloth bands with buttons that keep the ear loops off your ears sounds like they work the same


----------



## kaytieeldr

Amazon and Etsy sell them https://www.amazon.com/Extenders-Ex...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

https://www.etsy.com/listing/787643...a0974e17b2c2e674771471b:787643830&pro=1&col=1
https://www.etsy.com/listing/781931...allery-1-2&organic_search_click=1&frs=1&col=1


----------



## keishashadow

The silicone straps didn’t work well for my friends/family. Had a tendency to just ‘snap off’ during the course of an active day.



kaytieeldr said:


> Face shields


My understanding is that WDW doesn’t consider the clear face shields, by themselves, sufficient to enter their parks.  Disappointing, as many experts are recommending them.  Especially, for those with medical breathing issues wherein cloth masks are causing them issues.

https://triblive.com/local/regional/for-those-who-dont-want-to-mask-up-try-a-face-shield/


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yeah, I tried pulling a gaiter up over the bottom of the shield, but the shield isn't thick enough to hold up to the pressure.


----------



## lanejudy

kaytieeldr said:


> may I ask, is a theme park the *only* place you go and the *only* place you wear this scarf?


I was the one who mentioned a scarf, but I have folded it into 3 or 4 layers.  I have not been to a theme park, just local doing errands, so probably 2 hours max.


----------



## lanejudy

I have updated the RE-OPENING thread with information about the "Relaxation Station" locations in each park.  These are places where folks are allowed to remove masks.  All have seating, though some have only partial seating.  Most are outdoors, with some shade, a few are indoors.  CMs are posted at the entrances, and while no time limits are posted it may be a 30 minute limit if busy.  
https://www.disboards.com/threads/re-opening-mk-and-ak-now-open.3802859/


----------



## kaytieeldr

lanejudy said:


> I was the one who mentioned a scarf, but I have folded it into 3 or 4 layers.  I have not been to a theme park, just local doing errands, so probably 2 hours max.


Sorry, @lanejudy. I thought I was responding in a different mask thread, to a different poster!


----------



## dorospin

Here now.. have tried various masks and for me, the disposable masks are the easiest to tolerate of those allowed by Disney.


----------



## Grumpylarr

I understand the policy now says masks that tie or loop behind the ears Are required. No mention of face shields, but did rule out bandanas and “gaiters”. Not sure I understand the reasoning on gaiters. Since They extend under the chin,  would seem to be as effective as masks. Also disappointed because I had just ordered some made from the material used for cooling towels. Thought they would help on hotter days.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Gaiter maybe because they're mostly worn as a single layer? Before I restyled how I wear gaiters, I was folding one end into the other and wearing the tube shorter but doubled.

Turn the gaiter inside out.
Good Fold one end back over the other so you have a double thick tube half as long.
Take two very short pieces of elastic*, _maybe_ four inches.
Thread each piece separately through the tube.
Knot each elastic to itself (since the elastic is much shorter than the tube, this will automatically create gathers).
Loop one elastic one each ear.
Adjust mask gathers as necessary.
*might be able to use rubber bands, I haven't tried yet: take two #18 (3.5x1/8), loop through gaiter, double elastics, slip one over each ear.


----------



## lanejudy

There’s been quite a discussion about gaiters.  They seemed to be allowed, even when the rules specified “ear loops or ties” since DS opened and even on the early CM preview days.  It’s disappointing they haven’t been consistent on that from the start because many people followed those early reports and bought gaiters.  My best guesses as to reasoning for the restriction is 1) most are single-layer, 2) folks wet them for cooling, and/or 3) some stay up better than others.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

not Disney but there has been a major backlash to Hershey Park for refusing to admit a disabled child without a mask after mother complained. been a major story on our local news not sure if it made national news. funny thing one station even ran a story on WDW reopening which even mentioned everyone even handicapped needing masks right after the Hershey story


----------



## kaytieeldr

https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/...rk-responds-to-angry-parents-viral-video.html then https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/...r&utm_medium=social&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## OurBigTrip

Hopefully Hershey Park will stand by their rules.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

OurBigTrip said:


> Hopefully Hershey Park will stand by their rules.


so far it is sounding like Hershey is standing by their rule but posted reactions are running against them for the majority. and yes I live in the area


----------



## OurBigTrip

Betty Rohrer said:


> so far it is sounding like Hershey is standing by their rule but posted reactions are running against them for the majority. and yes I live in the area



That’s sad.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

kaytieeldr said:


> https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/...rk-responds-to-angry-parents-viral-video.html then https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/...r&utm_medium=social&__twitter_impression=true


what most complaining about Hershey's rule is that Wolf allows for exceptions for handicapped


----------



## OurBigTrip

Betty Rohrer said:


> what most complaining about Hershey's rule is that Wolf allows for exceptions for handicapped


He can allow it, but he can’t mandate it, so they can complain all they want.

I’m somewhat shocked that someone would take a child with asthma to a theme park right now, but that’s just me .


----------



## Hiitsme

And shoot a video of her crying child instead of comforting the child? For at least two minutes? That's messed up. This type of behavior by the mom is abuse. She knew what Hershey Park required and what her child can & can not handle but  still insisted to subject her little boy to the disappointment. She set up her own child for failure. She knew what the outcome was going to be and didn't care about the child. I really wish these types would just stop using their disabled children as props for their own agendas. It is abuse.


----------



## mamabunny

At the end of the day, just like at WDW, its Hershey's Park, Hershey's rules.  

And living someplace where we are in the midst of our highest numbers ever, and climbing daily, I applaud PA for trying to get everyone masked up as best they can.

If we would all just wear masks for 6 weeks... we might be done with this sooner rather than later, but *everyone* would have to participate...


----------



## kaytieeldr

Betty Rohrer said:


> what most complaining about Hershey's rule is that Wolf allows for exceptions for handicapped


Our governor does, too. But while businesses can't undermine the government requirements, they can certainly exceed them.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Betty Rohrer said:


> what most complaining about Hershey's rule is that Wolf allows for exceptions for handicapped


I’m sure the intention of the exceptions for the handicapped were for essential service such as shopping for food or medical care. A trip to an amusement park is not essential to life, but some people have forgotten that part.
I also think that there is the thought that “if everyone else is wearing a mask, why does it matter if my loved one doesn’t?” It matters because your loved one won’t be the only one with the exception at the park, and there is still the possibility of catching COVID even with masks. The risk just decreases with masks. If your loved one can’t handle a mask because of a health issue if handicap, what happens if they are one of the people who randomly gets a terrible case of COVID? Can they handle the invasive medical treatments they might need? Yes, bad things can happen randomly even when there is no pandemic, and life is a risk every day. But right now there is an increased risk for every human in this planet that we have not figured out how to mitigate yet.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

again not Disney but after 2 days back at my small park with masks for everyone i have seen mostly following the rules but for staff it has been even harder. because we have to wear even in break area unless eating and only 12 allowed at a time in staff center. staff also does not have a relax area. and yes we have had temps in low to mid 90s with higher humidity. it has been harder than i expected. the other thing that has had our guests upset is that we have to put drinks or popcorn in paper cups and guest has to dump in their container. had a number complain about the waste. just to give another side of how things seem to be going. sorry to go off topic but wanted to put out the other side


----------



## maxiesmom

Betty Rohrer said:


> again not Disney but after 2 days back at my small park with masks for everyone i have seen mostly following the rules but for staff it has been even harder. because we have to wear even in break area unless eating and only 12 allowed at a time in staff center. staff also does not have a relax area. and yes we have had temps in low to mid 90s with higher humidity. it has been harder than i expected. the other thing that has had our guests upset is that we have to put drinks or popcorn in paper cups and guest has to dump in their container. had a number complain about the waste. just to give another side of how things seem to be going. sorry to go off topic but wanted to put out the other side



I feel you.  I have to wear a mask at work, unless in the break room.  And our break room now only holds 5 people at a time.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

maxiesmom said:


> I feel you.  I have to wear a mask at work, unless in the break room.  And our break room now only holds 5 people at a time.


i do not know what will happen tomorrow if the storms they are calling for happen in that staff center is the safe spot for all the ride people. plus the stand where i work where we are only allowed 30 guests and we are only spot for guests to get out of weather. looks like it is going to be a fun day


----------



## anonymousegirl

I have had asthma all my life. Right now, I would love to go to WDW, just to experience it with these low crowds, but that just isn't smart. I am also not going to the grocery store, the shopping mall, pharmacy, gas station, nail salon, etc. I'd "kill"  to do what used to be normal everyday stuff, but I won't "die" for it, or "kill" others by spreading the virus.


----------



## OurBigTrip

I just read today that a theme park (Kennywood?) is being sued over children & adults with autism being refuse entry without a mask...I'm gobsmacked.


----------



## Code2319

Disney Food Blog says they won't allow face shields or gaiters.  Only face masks.


----------



## Mrsjvb

OurBigTrip said:


> I just read today that a theme park (Kennywood?) is being sued over children & adults with autism being refuse entry without a mask...I'm gobsmacked.


 They will lose.  They can cite ADA or personal freedoms all they want.  The ADA does not give disabled individuals carte Blanche to ignore or refuse CDC guidelines for leisure activities.


----------



## HashberryOTG

The ADA's current stance is that the safety of those around you outweighs requiring an exception at this time.  These companies are within their rights to require masks.  I wish these folks would see that before putting their kids through this.


----------



## DisMommyTX

Parenting a kid with special needs has lots of challenges. Finding a mask he would tolerate doesn't even rank on the list of chaos the last 6 months have dealt. We tried at least 10 different ones until I found two different styles he can alternate when one bugs him too much. Yeah, they probably cost me $100 of trial and error,  but that's only a fraction the monthly cost of his meds or various therapies. To any other parents out there who cannot keep a mask on your child--keep trying different ones. The first couple we tried were epic failures, but once we finally found the right styles, he is happy to wear them.

Finishing our Disney getaway soon and heading home for more indefinite quarantine/work from home/online schooling nightmare Season 2.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

HashberryOTG said:


> The ADA's current stance is that the safety of those around you outweighs requiring an exception at this time.  These companies are within their rights to require masks.  I wish these folks would see that before putting their kids through this.


I’m pretty sure it has always been the stance of the ADA that accommodations cant jeopardize the safety of others. This is just the first instance where that has had to be explained so publicly.


----------



## Mitchellfamily7814

DisneyElite4 said:


> We need to stop with this kind of language on here. NONE of us have implied we would be suing Disney or that we were planning to travel hoping Disney would make an exception for our kids. Let’s all take a step back here and remember this is a thread about autistic children and how to HELP them - a little kindness and caring never hurt anyone. Sheesh.


There’s always negative Nancy’s on here trying to think we wanna get away with something or have a get out of jail free card because our child is special needs! We just want to figure out HOW and WHEN to bring our little ones back to Disney while following rules and choosing the correct way to go about it. Isn’t this a discussion board? Gosh


----------



## DisneyOma

Mitchellfamily7814 said:


> There’s always negative Nancy’s on here trying to think we wanna get away with something or have a get out of jail free card because our child is special needs! We just want to figure out HOW and WHEN to bring our little ones back to Disney while following rules and choosing the correct way to go about it. Isn’t this a discussion board? Gosh



Sadly, the how and when, if a person can't wear a mask, for whatever reason, is when the pandemic is over and we don't have to wear masks. We just postponed a planned trip yet again, because we don't think WDW will be completely open (with fireworks, especially - which is what my niece loves) until another summer has passed. Maybe we'll still be able to plan a trip for next summer if a vaccine is ready and working, or if the virus wanes enough in a year, but she's in Europe and traveling is tricky. 

I hope WDW still exists when we can afford/it's safe to go.


----------



## DVCPAT

maxiesmom said:


> From looking at posts  on their requirements, Disney is not ok with a 1 layer, thin mask.



If Disney wants to apply proper safety protocol for proper mask procedure, men with beards should not be permitted in Disney. Beards make mask effectiveness useless


----------



## kaytieeldr

Depends on the mask. And the beard. But there's no respiration from a beard. And men with beards - at least the ones on the DIS - actively seek masks that will cover their beards as well as mouths and noses.


----------



## lanejudy

It is quite possible someone could arrive at WDW expecting an exception.  Mask rules all over the country vary greatly -- from not required to no exceptions -- and many communities/counties/states with mask rules _DO_ allow exceptions.  Early reports from CityWalk and Disney Springs even indicated exceptions were allowed.  WDW did a 180 on that when re-opening the parks.  

Let's remember tone can't easily be inferred from a written post.  The majority of posters here themselves or have family or friends who struggle with wearing a mask for various reasons.  Suggestions and experiences will be most helpful.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

An update to WDW's mask rules (7/18/20):

@ScottGustin
Jul 18, 2020
Confirmed this policy clarification with Disney. As reported, the policy says guests may remove their face covering while actively eating and/or drinking but guests should be *stationary* and maintain appropriate physical distancing.

It’s safe to assume this policy clarification is a result of guest behavior at EPCOT during the F&W Festival. This is a small change and absolutely the right call. It also eliminates a perceived “loophole” that was being exploited by some guests. Good move all around.

ETA: WDW has now updated their website with this clarification.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...rinking-should-be-stationary-to-remove-masks/


----------



## maxiesmom

I think the clarification is because of those who thought they could carry a water bottle around, and sip on it every 60 seconds, and keep their mask down the whole time.  Heck there were posters on the Dis who thought that was a work around.


----------



## keishashadow

kaytieeldr said:


> Depends on the mask. And the beard. But there's no respiration from a beard. And men with beards - at least the ones on the DIS - actively seek masks that will cover their beards as well as mouths and noses.


Lots of mountain men in my neck of the woods .  Only recently have the more rural counties started to mandate vs suggest the wearing of facial masks.

What I’m seeing now when out & about are men with ZZtop length beards struggling with a paper mask.

It’s not difficult to observe what appears to be sharp uptick in those looking quite uncomfy wearing them.

Am finding the entrance to stores backing up while greeters do their best to reason to potential customers why they need to don a mask.

Noticed one of the blogs recently had a comment as to how WDW will ‘request’ a guest remove themselves from the parks if they repeatedly are corrected for a mask violation.  No idea if that is a ‘day’ time out or longer sort of thing.



lanejudy said:


> It is quite possible someone could arrive at WDW expecting an exception. Mask rules all over the country vary greatly -- from not required to no exceptions -- and many communities/counties/states with mask rules _DO_ allow exceptions. Early reports from CityWalk and Disney Springs even indicated exceptions were allowed. WDW did a 180 on that when re-opening the parks.



Cancelled yet another trip to WDW early August sigh.  Was looking at other nearby parks for an quick, few day replacement.  Was very surprised to see the current policy at Hershey allows the face shields vs masks.

It is so difficult to keep up, just have to check & recheck as it seems everything is subject to interpretation and change when it comes to masks.


----------



## RaySharpton

DVCPAT said:


> If Disney wants to apply proper safety protocol for proper mask procedure, men with beards should not be permitted in Disney. Beards make mask effectiveness useless



Bless your heart.


----------



## kaytieeldr

RaySharpton said:


> Bless your heart.


...and have a Disney day .

Yes, men with beards need to also mask the beard - as @RaySharpton does.


----------



## Hiitsme

theluckyrabbit said:


> An update to WDW's mask rules (7/18/20):
> 
> @ScottGustin
> Jul 18, 2020
> Confirmed this policy clarification with Disney. As reported, the policy says guests may remove their face covering while actively eating and/or drinking but guests should be *stationary* and maintain appropriate physical distancing.
> 
> It’s safe to assume this policy clarification is a result of guest behavior at EPCOT during the F&W Festival. This is a small change and absolutely the right call. It also eliminates a perceived “loophole” that was being exploited by some guests. Good move all around.
> 
> ETA: WDW has now updated their website with this clarification.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...rinking-should-be-stationary-to-remove-masks/


I saw some tool doing this exact thing in the grocery store. He was "sipping" off one of those mini water bottles and smirked as he walked by me. Being the lady I am, I did not stick out my foot to trip him.


----------



## Elaine's

I was worried about the same thing. My son really wants to go but he really struggles with the mask. I tried having him wear one out to a local park and he was miserable and very agitated. The longer he wore it the worse it got. I think it will be easier when it’s not as hot..possibly October or November. If not then I might just wait till the holidays so it’s cooler and he’s more used to the mask.


----------



## DisneyOma

Yesterday I had my first "extended wear" time with a mask (cloth, I make them myself) that lasted about 2 hours. It was harder than I thought to keep calm with it on. It was a followup mammogram appt, so that might have been part of my problem, the anxiety from waiting (it turned out okay) but I couldn't picture myself in the heat of Orlando wearing a mask for hours upon hours. For that matter, i can't see myself being comfortable right now wearing one for hours at the school I work at.  So I'm going to practice wearing one myself, once this heat wave breaks.

One other thing I noticed - unless I lint roll the inside of my mask before I put it on, I'm always finding cat hairs inside that bug me to no end.  I wash my masks after every use, and steam press them as well, but still the cat hair gets in. So check the inside of the masks your sensitive kids use to make sure there's nothing there to make it even harder to wear!


----------



## kaytieeldr

As soon as you iron the masks and you're sure there are no cat hairs in them, seal them in zipper bags.


----------



## MOPNB

DisneyOma said:


> Yesterday I had my first "extended wear" time with a mask (cloth, I make them myself) that lasted about 2 hours. It was harder than I thought to keep calm with it on. It was a followup mammogram appt, so that might have been part of my problem, the anxiety from waiting (it turned out okay) but I couldn't picture myself in the heat of Orlando wearing a mask for hours upon hours. For that matter, i can't see myself being comfortable right now wearing one for hours at the school I work at.  So I'm going to practice wearing one myself, once this heat wave breaks.
> 
> One other thing I noticed - unless I lint roll the inside of my mask before I put it on, I'm always finding cat hairs inside that bug me to no end.  I wash my masks after every use, and steam press them as well, but still the cat hair gets in. So check the inside of the masks your sensitive kids use to make sure there's nothing there to make it even harder to wear!


I have heard that a drop of peppermint oil in the mask may help with the anxiety of wearing it for extended periods.  I'm going to try it.


----------



## DisneyOma

kaytieeldr said:


> As soon as you iron the masks and you're sure there are no cat hairs in them, seal them in zipper bags.



I do that with the masks I have ready to sell (or give away, haven't decided yet) but not with my own ones - didn't even think of that as a possible solution for me, duh! Thank you for the whack on the head!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

DisneyOma said:


> I do that with the masks I have ready to sell (or give away, haven't decided yet) but not with my own ones - didn't even think of that as a possible solution for me, duh! Thank you for the whack on the head!


i know from what you said you make masks but I have found at work the disposable ones I last longer in those than my cloth ones. and I am in them from 6 to 7 hours at a small park and only time I can take off is to eat. even have to wear in staff center unless eating. ps i have to bag mine for same reason


----------



## Lilsia

I have been trying to find a mask that works for me. I have always had sensitive skin, and with every mask that I have tried, they all start to really irritate my face. It starts out with my face getting really hot, then itchy, then to the point where I start sneezing and having trouble breathing. And for hours after I take it off, my face feels like it was rubbed down with sand paper. It is not fun. And this is all inside of an air conditioned building. What are people like me supposed to do? It is really frustrating.


----------



## gwynne

Lilsia said:


> I have been trying to find a mask that works for me. I have always had sensitive skin, and with every mask that I have tried, they all start to really irritate my face. It starts out with my face getting really hot, then itchy, then to the point where I start sneezing and having trouble breathing. And for hours after I take it off, my face feels like it was rubbed down with sand paper. It is not fun. And this is all inside of an air conditioned building. What are people like me supposed to do? It is really frustrating.


I ordered some masks from Jaanuu. I like them. They are very soft, but not too thin.  I put them in a small mesh laundry bag to wash and then air dry them. They seem reasonably sturdy.


----------



## mamabunny

Lilsia said:


> I have been trying to find a mask that works for me. I have always had sensitive skin, and with every mask that I have tried, they all start to really irritate my face. It starts out with my face getting really hot, then itchy, then to the point where I start sneezing and having trouble breathing. And for hours after I take it off, my face feels like it was rubbed down with sand paper. It is not fun. And this is all inside of an air conditioned building. What are people like me supposed to do? It is really frustrating.



I have family members who are struggling with this as well; one thing that has helped is that not only do we wash our masks in a small mesh laundry (lingerie) bag, but I wash them separate of all other clothing on the "mini" load cycle. 

My hubby alone goes through 4 masks per day at work; he's a mechanic, and often has to work out on the ramp at the base where he gets sweaty and dirty, and additionally we have a strict "1 wear" policy at our house to help prevent maskne (or mascne or mask-acne).  We keep our clean, ready-to-wear masks on the table by the door in a small covered hamper (it's not fancy - it's just a basket with a lid!) because, yes, like everyone else here... we have cats! 

But... back to the laundry!  I always run our masks through a second plain water rinse (no fabric softeners or additives other than 1 oz of white distilled vinegar) and then dry them on our folding drying rack that I set on top of the dryer (takes up zero floor space *and* takes advantage of the gentle heat that rises from around the dryer). 

The extra rinse and air dry helps *a lot* with irritation - my hubs, for example, really found it unhappy to wear a mask outside when it is so hot and humid and it felt like all he could smell was laundry detergent.  We don't use fabric softener or dryer sheets at our house to begin with; we switched to 100 percent wool dryer balls a couple of years ago.

I hope you find something to help your irritation!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mamabunny said:


> I have family members who are struggling with this as well; one thing that has helped is that not only do we wash our masks in a small mesh laundry (lingerie) bag, but I wash them separate of all other clothing on the "mini" load cycle.
> 
> My hubby alone goes through 4 masks per day at work; he's a mechanic, and often has to work out on the ramp at the base where he gets sweaty and dirty, and additionally we have a strict "1 wear" policy at our house to help prevent maskne (or mascne or mask-acne).  We keep our clean, ready-to-wear masks on the table by the door in a small covered hamper (it's not fancy - it's just a basket with a lid!) because, yes, like everyone else here... we have cats!
> 
> But... back to the laundry!  I always run our masks through a second plain water rinse (no fabric softeners or additives other than 1 oz of white distilled vinegar) and then dry them on our folding drying rack that I set on top of the dryer (takes up zero floor space *and* takes advantage of the gentle heat that rises from around the dryer).
> 
> The extra rinse and air dry helps *a lot* with irritation - my hubs, for example, really found it unhappy to wear a mask outside when it is so hot and humid and it felt like all he could smell was laundry detergent.  We don't use fabric softener or dryer sheets at our house to begin with; we switched to 100 percent wool dryer balls a couple of years ago.
> 
> I hope you find something to help your irritation!


We also wash our cloth masks after each wearing, use scent free/sensitive skin detergent, rinse twice (with the white vinegar and on the SkinCare rinse cycle), and air dry. It really does seem to make a difference. Also, I noticed that the blue disposable masks give me more irritation from the fibers (and I read that they contain latex, too -- more allergies!), so only DH uses those now. My dermatologist was able to recommend some creams for soothing the rashes. For anyone experiencing a lot of mask irritation, it can be worth asking your dermatologist for help.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Lilsia said:


> I have been trying to find a mask that works for me. I have always had sensitive skin, and with every mask that I have tried, they all start to really irritate my face. It starts out with my face getting really hot, then itchy, then to the point where I start sneezing and having trouble breathing. And for hours after I take it off, my face feels like it was rubbed down with sand paper. It is not fun. And this is all inside of an air conditioned building. What are people like me supposed to do? It is really frustrating.


if pets in the house I would store clean dry masks in a plastic bag


----------



## Lilsia

theluckyrabbit said:


> We also wash our cloth masks after each wearing, use scent free/sensitive skin detergent, rinse twice (with the white vinegar and on the SkinCare rinse cycle), and air dry. It really does seem to make a difference. Also, I noticed that the blue disposable masks give me more irritation from the fibers (and I read that they contain latex, too -- more allergies!), so only DH uses those now. My dermatologist was able to recommend some creams for soothing the rashes. For anyone experiencing a lot of mask irritation, it can be worth asking your dermatologist for help.



We also use the scent free detergent. It is just so frustrating to have a reaction to something we HAVE to wear. I have ordered some new ones off of Etsy and will see if any of them will work. I do have cats but I have no issue with their fur. I can rub my cats all over my face without any issues so I am sure it does not have anything to do with them. After all, I have had cats for 25 years without issue. I think that it is just that my face skin is very sensitive to any kind of prolonged contact of any material since it feels like I am being rubbed raw no matter what I use.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lilsia said:


> We also use the scent free detergent. It is just so frustrating to have a reaction to something we HAVE to wear. I have ordered some new ones off of Etsy and will see if any of them will work. I do have cats but I have no issue with their fur. I can rub my cats all over my face without any issues so I am sure it does not have anything to do with them. After all, I have had cats for 25 years without issue. I think that it is just that my face skin is very sensitive to any kind of prolonged contact of any material since it feels like I am being rubbed raw no matter what I use.


Have you asked your dermatologist about this? Also, I wear my masks with the ear loops around pins (like a Disney pin) on a headband or a hat. That keeps the mask from being super closely bound on my face. It is not gapping or loose, but it isn't rubbing my face so much either. Maybe experimenting with something like that could help? I also find the masks made from super soft, high quality cotton jersey to be easier to wear than the rougher fabrics.
ETA: Found this article:
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/13/ras...how-to-protect-skin-according-to-doctors.html


----------



## Lilsia

theluckyrabbit said:


> Have you asked your dermatologist about this? Also, I wear my masks with the ear loops around pins (like a Disney pin) on a headband or a hat. That keeps the mask from being super closely bound on my face. It is not gapping or loose, but it isn't rubbing my face so much either. Maybe experimenting with something like that could help? I also find the masks made from super soft, high quality cotton jersey to be easier to wear than the rougher fabrics.
> ETA: Found this article:
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/13/ras...how-to-protect-skin-according-to-doctors.html



My cousin is a dermatologist PA and I have talked to her. I have tried all of her recommendations. I must just have really sensitive skin. Not only that, I end up with the constant sneezing and breathing issues. My body has always been weird and has opposite reactions to many medications. For example, those medicines they give you to "relax" you before a procedure have the opposite affect on my. They make me really paranoid and twitchy. I am just lucky that way. LOL I will keep trying different types. I do best with the bandana type that has less contact with my face but those are not allowed many places. I mean, they are better then nothing I would think since they are in the same style of a face shield.


----------



## kaytieeldr

MOPNB said:


> I have heard that a drop of peppermint oil in the mask may help with the anxiety of wearing it for extended periods.  I'm going to try it.


Two tips, from experience:

Literally just one single drop
Wait!
I accidentally tapped out two drops yesterday. Big mistake. Big. Huge. I hav...oh, wait. Wrong movie. Anyway, I lasted less than five seconds in the mask, and couldn't actually wear it until this morning.


----------



## DLgal

kaytieeldr said:


> Two tips, from experience:
> 
> Literally just one single drop
> Wait!
> I accidentally tapped out two drops yesterday. Big mistake. Big. Huge. I hav...oh, wait. Wrong movie. Anyway, I lasted less than five seconds in the mask, and couldn't actually wear it until this morning.



I keep peppermint gum in my purse. I slipped my mask in a pocket ADJACENT to where I keep my gum, and I put the mask on and my nostrils were burning like crazy from the peppermint oil that must have permeated through the bag. I couldn't wear it. I felt like I was being chloroformed. I just chew a piece of gum while wearing the mask. Problem solved.


----------



## lanejudy

@Lilsia  have you tried changing your mask periodically during the day?  Maybe every couple of hours put on a fresh mask.  Put the used one in a “dirty” baggie to keep them separate from your fresh supply.  It will mean having a large supply of masks and washing daily.


----------



## Lilsia

lanejudy said:


> @Lilsia  have you tried changing your mask periodically during the day?  Maybe every couple of hours put on a fresh mask.  Put the used one in a “dirty” baggie to keep them separate from your fresh supply.  It will mean having a large supply of masks and washing daily.



I plan on doing that when my new supply comes in and also hope to tell my job that I need more mask breaks. You can see how it irritates my face because it gets really red and bumpy.


----------



## DLgal

Lilsia said:


> I plan on doing that when my new supply comes in and also hope to tell my job that I need more mask breaks. You can see how it irritates my face because it gets really red and bumpy.



Have you tried KN95 masks? They barely touch the face due to the conical shape.


----------



## Lilsia

DLgal said:


> Have you tried KN95 masks? They barely touch the face due to the conical shape.



I will look into them. Thank you


----------



## DLgal

Lilsia said:


> I will look into them. Thank you



They are easy to get off eBay. They are my autistic son's favorite masks.


----------



## Hiitsme

DisneyOma said:


> Yesterday I had my first "extended wear" time with a mask (cloth, I make them myself) that lasted about 2 hours. It was harder than I thought to keep calm with it on. It was a followup mammogram appt, so that might have been part of my problem, the anxiety from waiting (it turned out okay) but I couldn't picture myself in the heat of Orlando wearing a mask for hours upon hours. For that matter, i can't see myself being comfortable right now wearing one for hours at the school I work at.  So I'm going to practice wearing one myself, once this heat wave breaks.
> 
> One other thing I noticed - unless I lint roll the inside of my mask before I put it on, I'm always finding cat hairs inside that bug me to no end.  I wash my masks after every use, and steam press them as well, but still the cat hair gets in. So check the inside of the masks your sensitive kids use to make sure there's nothing there to make it even harder to wear!


OMG with the cat hairs. Cat fur is like tinsel, it's everywhere forever. We no longer own any dark colored clothing.  LOL


----------



## Hiitsme

kaytieeldr said:


> Two tips, from experience:
> 
> Literally just one single drop
> Wait!
> I accidentally tapped out two drops yesterday. Big mistake. Big. Huge. I hav...oh, wait. Wrong movie. Anyway, I lasted less than five seconds in the mask, and couldn't actually wear it until this morning.


Peppermint is an energy herb. Try lavender instead.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lilsia said:


> I plan on doing that when my new supply comes in and also hope to tell my job that I need more mask breaks. You can see how it irritates my face because it gets really red and bumpy.


Also, see if different fabrics make any difference. I really find that high quality 100% cotton jersey (t-shirt fabric) is much easier to wear than cotton twill. And other people like 3D masks (try Etsy). Changing masks often can help, No makeup under the mask. And soothing/calming face balm (reapply throughout the day) to form a protective barrier between my skin and the mask _really_ helps!


----------



## Mleach

So, I got my autistic 7 year old to wear a mask for about 90 minutes at a time indoors only, finally, by using a chiffon mask (it's still 2 layer and apparently chiffon is pretty good at filtering) but it does fall down off her nose to only cover her mouth. I'm going to try a nose wire. But, she faces away from me as I push the wheelchair so I don't see the mask fall. Our trip is in a couple of months so I will continue to work on it. Even so, I assume we're going to get stopped pretty often by cast members to ask her to put it back up. I'm hoping that is acceptable and it's not like a "3 strikes you're out" situation. Anyone tried this so far with a kid that's not so good with the mask?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Instead of a nose wire, for some aluminum foil into about two by four inch es. Told in half, then in half again, then one more time. You'll end up with a strip about  4" x .25" . It'll be thick enough to hold its shape, but not with the risk of poking wire. Use this in the fold.


----------



## DisneyOma

Mleach said:


> So, I got my autistic 7 year old to wear a mask for about 90 minutes at a time indoors only, finally, by using a chiffon mask (it's still 2 layer and apparently chiffon is pretty good at filtering) but it does fall down off her nose to only cover her mouth. I'm going to try a nose wire. But, she faces away from me as I push the wheelchair so I don't see the mask fall. Our trip is in a couple of months so I will continue to work on it. Even so, I assume we're going to get stopped pretty often by cast members to ask her to put it back up. I'm hoping that is acceptable and it's not like a "3 strikes you're out" situation. Anyone tried this so far with a kid that's not so good with the mask?



Have you tried making the mask with this pattern: https://www.joann.com/how-to-make-a-denim-face-mask/042188731P326.html#start=1

The pattern is in the download, and it's much more face-shaped and stays up no matter what! I make mine with straps to go behind head, not ear loops.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Face Mask Rules & Guidelines for DTD have been updated today (7/24/20) to match WDW's:
Face Coverings

All Guests ages 2 and older are required to bring and wear face coverings when visiting the Downtown Disney District.

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
*At this time, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.
Guests may remove their face covering while actively eating or drinking outside, stationary and maintaining appropriate physical distancing from others.*
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

DLgal said:


> I have 2 sons with autism, 14 and 16. My 14 year old CANNOT handle cloth facemasks. He had a massive meltdown on Monday after a Target run where he came with me. He was SO overwhelmed by sensory things on his face: the heat, sweat, damp hot feeling, and itchiness drove him mad.
> 
> Yesterday, I showed him a KN95 mask. He wore it for an hour and it was a totally different experience. No complaints.
> 
> I'd suggest getting LOTS of different mask types and trial them at home NOW to see how well the kids tolerate them.
> 
> We are DL locals and this son who had the hard time is DYING to get back to our regular park visits, but I already warned him that he would have to wear a mask.
> 
> However, I DID hear that Disney will make exceptions to the policy for people unable to wear a mask for a medical reason. So, there might be an out. I have heard there may be a wristband type indicator to give to those who can't wear masks who stop by Guest Relations and explain the situation, so that they won't be targeted by the "mask police" in the parks.


Thanks for this .
We bought hanes mask at walmart.. they come in white and black.
They breath really well cause they are made of tshirt.
Wash them cause they shrink  then decorate with tshirt paint etc..  use a ear saver


----------



## Mitchellfamily7814

Cool


----------



## Mitchellfamily7814

Great info


----------



## lanejudy

More clarification from WDW on their mask policy, banning masks with valves, mash or any holes or openings:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287484745127997441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287485541286588418
it is not yet on the WDW website but does appear to be official.


----------



## Mitchellfamily7814

DLgal said:


> I have 2 sons with autism, 14 and 16. My 14 year old CANNOT handle cloth facemasks. He had a massive meltdown on Monday after a Target run where he came with me. He was SO overwhelmed by sensory things on his face: the heat, sweat, damp hot feeling, and itchiness drove him mad.
> 
> Yesterday, I showed him a KN95 mask. He wore it for an hour and it was a totally different experience. No complaints.
> 
> I'd suggest getting LOTS of different mask types and trial them at home NOW to see how well the kids tolerate them.
> 
> We are DL locals and this son who had the hard time is DYING to get back to our regular park visits, but I already warned him that he would have to wear a mask.
> 
> However, I DID hear that Disney will make exceptions to the policy for people unable to wear a mask for a medical reason. So, there might be an out. I have heard there may be a wristband type indicator to give to those who can't wear masks who stop by Guest Relations and explain the situation, so that they won't be targeted by the "mask police" in the parks.



Hi, please let me know how or where did you hear this info about Disney possibly making exceptions for people who are unable to wear masks for medical reasons. 

Any information would be very helpful because I have been hopeful that some information such as this would come out so I really do appreciate your response and hope this is not just a rumor -fingers crossed


----------



## OurBigTrip

Mitchellfamily7814 said:


> Hi, please let me know how or where did you hear this info about Disney possibly making exceptions for people who are unable to wear masks for medical reasons.
> 
> Any information would be very helpful because I have been hopeful that some information such as this would come out so I really do appreciate your response and hope this is not just a rumor -fingers crossed



That post was in late May, before Disney definitely said no exceptions for medical/disabled.


----------



## maxiesmom

Mitchellfamily7814 said:


> Hi, please let me know how or where did you hear this info about Disney possibly making exceptions for people who are unable to wear masks for medical reasons.
> 
> Any information would be very helpful because I have been hopeful that some information such as this would come out so I really do appreciate your response and hope this is not just a rumor -fingers crossed



Unfortunately, I don't see it happening.  The idea of a mask is to prevent the wearer from sharing their germs.  So someone with a wrist band would be expecting everyone else to trust that they haven't been exposed, and are not a carrier of Covid.  Which is a lot to expect of everyone else.  Also we all know that if it got out that Disney was handing out some sort of wrist band that the line at Guest Services would be massive.  As Disney couldn't ask for a medical note of some sort, many would claim they had a medical condition that made it impossible to wear a mask.  Which would render masks all but useless.


----------



## Mitchellfamily7814

OurBigTrip said:


> That post was in late May, before Disney definitely said no exceptions for medical/disabled.


 Thanks for clarifying for me


----------



## Smittolis

I just wanted to post a quick FYI...

As an educator I have been buying different masks each week roughly, trying different materials, different designs, different methods etc.. to figure out what I can wear all day every day when back in the classroom and beyond. I have tried a lot lol... I am also the parent of 3 special needs ASD children with varying degrees of characteristics and manifestations. They all like different masks, 1 likes them super duper tight to their face almost ripping their ears off! 1 likes it nice and what I would consider 'normal'.. the other really doesn't care either way.

My latest mask was one with the built in KN95 filtered electric fan by Xiaomi:



Now the interior of the mask has a KN95 filter within it, the fan itself has 2 interchangeable (replaceable) kn95 filters. It fits pretty well, it has an interior nose piece made from metal that also has an expandable foam layer for sealing and comfort. The fan makes it so easy to breathe in. It doesn't effect the breathing out part, but it's not designed for that. The fan has 3 settings, low medium and high. You can hardly feel it on low so I use it on medium for the most part and high when needed. It takes away that feeling of claustrophobia or straining to breathe that can create some triggers for anxiety. I don't think they are excessively expensive, but they are not cheap either. This may be a good option for those that get a little anxious about it, and the added air flow helps to keep things relatively dry in there too so that would be a bonus for those with more sensitivity to sensory experiences.

Not affiliated nor selling anything, just giving some honest feedback having tried 2 dozen plus different mask designs in the search for the holy grail! ;o)


----------



## Dennis DVC

We had to cancel for the whole 2020 because the same reasons, just hoping this ends because the mask rules are a deal breaker for us.


----------



## AnneK

Smittolis said:


> I just wanted to post a quick FYI...
> 
> As an educator I have been buying different masks each week roughly, trying different materials, different designs, different methods etc.. to figure out what I can wear all day every day when back in the classroom and beyond. I have tried a lot lol... I am also the parent of 3 special needs ASD children with varying degrees of characteristics and manifestations. They all like different masks, 1 likes them super duper tight to their face almost ripping their ears off! 1 likes it nice and what I would consider 'normal'.. the other really doesn't care either way.
> 
> My latest mask was one with the built in KN95 filtered electric fan by Xiaomi:
> 
> Not affiliated nor selling anything, just giving some honest feedback having tried 2 dozen plus different mask designs in the search for the holy grail! ;o)



Unfortunately that type of mask is no longer allowed at Disney. It cannot have any valves or holes.


----------



## Smittolis

AnneK said:


> Unfortunately that type of mask is no longer allowed at Disney. It cannot have any valves or holes.



I did see that, however, I would be interested to see what they would say about it considering that it doesn't have any holes or vents that are not sealed by a KN95 filter. I guess its easier just to just say not to a whole genre than get stuck in the weeds, however, I think there ought to be some element of official list of approved devices especially when concerning medical needs etc.. Having something like the above with KN95 filters all around is much more effective than some of the more simple single ply material ones. But I guess they have to draw the distinction somewhere!

Hopefully sense will prevail!


----------



## kaytieeldr

Dennis DVC said:


> We had to cancel for the whole 2020 because the same reasons, just hoping this ends because the mask rules are a deal breaker for us.


You know, if you had cancelled the whole 2020 back at the end of December, we'd be in July 2021 by now and everything would be normal, right?   

Seriously, though, I know what you mean but couldn't resist.


----------



## DisneyOma

Smittolis said:


> I just wanted to post a quick FYI...
> 
> As an educator I have been buying different masks each week roughly, trying different materials, different designs, different methods etc.. to figure out what I can wear all day every day when back in the classroom and beyond. I have tried a lot lol... I am also the parent of 3 special needs ASD children with varying degrees of characteristics and manifestations. They all like different masks, 1 likes them super duper tight to their face almost ripping their ears off! 1 likes it nice and what I would consider 'normal'.. the other really doesn't care either way.
> 
> My latest mask was one with the built in KN95 filtered electric fan by Xiaomi:
> 
> View attachment 513636
> 
> Now the interior of the mask has a KN95 filter within it, the fan itself has 2 interchangeable (replaceable) kn95 filters. It fits pretty well, it has an interior nose piece made from metal that also has an expandable foam layer for sealing and comfort. The fan makes it so easy to breathe in. It doesn't effect the breathing out part, but it's not designed for that. The fan has 3 settings, low medium and high. You can hardly feel it on low so I use it on medium for the most part and high when needed. It takes away that feeling of claustrophobia or straining to breathe that can create some triggers for anxiety. I don't think they are excessively expensive, but they are not cheap either. This may be a good option for those that get a little anxious about it, and the added air flow helps to keep things relatively dry in there too so that would be a bonus for those with more sensitivity to sensory experiences.
> 
> Not affiliated nor selling anything, just giving some honest feedback having tried 2 dozen plus different mask designs in the search for the holy grail! ;o)



Is this something you plan on wearing at school? How noisy is the fan?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Smittolis said:


> ... Having something like the above with KN95 filters all around is much more effective than some of the more simple single ply material ones...


Even the cloth, single ply masks are not allowed at Disney now. Disney rules now require masks to be at least two layers.


----------



## StormyCA

Smittolis said:


> I just wanted to post a quick FYI...
> 
> As an educator I have been buying different masks each week roughly, trying different materials, different designs, different methods etc.. to figure out what I can wear all day every day when back in the classroom and beyond. I have tried a lot lol... I am also the parent of 3 special needs ASD children with varying degrees of characteristics and manifestations. They all like different masks, 1 likes them super duper tight to their face almost ripping their ears off! 1 likes it nice and what I would consider 'normal'.. the other really doesn't care either way.
> 
> My latest mask was one with the built in KN95 filtered electric fan by Xiaomi:
> 
> View attachment 513636
> 
> Now the interior of the mask has a KN95 filter within it, the fan itself has 2 interchangeable (replaceable) kn95 filters. It fits pretty well, it has an interior nose piece made from metal that also has an expandable foam layer for sealing and comfort. The fan makes it so easy to breathe in. It doesn't effect the breathing out part, but it's not designed for that. The fan has 3 settings, low medium and high. You can hardly feel it on low so I use it on medium for the most part and high when needed. It takes away that feeling of claustrophobia or straining to breathe that can create some triggers for anxiety. I don't think they are excessively expensive, but they are not cheap either. This may be a good option for those that get a little anxious about it, and the added air flow helps to keep things relatively dry in there too so that would be a bonus for those with more sensitivity to sensory experiences.
> 
> Not affiliated nor selling anything, just giving some honest feedback having tried 2 dozen plus different mask designs in the search for the holy grail! ;o)



Sorry to sound like a doofus, but is the fan an 'intake' or an 'exhaust'?


----------



## DisneyOma

Whether it's intake or exhaust, it's creating an air flow that probably isn't the greatest at keeping droplets contained. But if it is intake, the leakage would be coming out the sides of the mask.


----------



## StormyCA

DisneyOma said:


> Whether it's intake or exhaust, it's creating an air flow that probably isn't the greatest at keeping droplets contained. But if it is intake, the leakage would be coming out the sides of the mask.




Oh, I agree.  I don't think a mask-fan is necessarily a good way to 'stop the spread'. I'm just curious.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lanejudy said:


> More clarification from WDW on their mask policy, banning masks with valves, mash or any holes or openings:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287484745127997441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287485541286588418
> it is not yet on the WDW website but does appear to be official.


DTD has officially updated their face covering policy (as of 7/27/20) to match WDW's:

All Guests ages 2 and older are required to bring and wear face coverings when visiting the Downtown Disney District.

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
At this time, neck gaiters, open-chin triangle bandanas, and face coverings containing valves, mesh material or holes of any kind are not acceptable face coverings.
Guests may remove their face covering while actively eating or drinking outside, stationary and maintaining appropriate physical distancing from others.
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## Smittolis

StormyCA said:


> Sorry to sound like a doofus, but is the fan an 'intake' or an 'exhaust'?



It's an intake, it has its own KN95 filter on the fan so there are no additional risks over and above breathing through a KN95 filtration media in that regard. The power of the fan isn't that great to create a positive pressure on the inside and thus push droplets out of it around the edges. What it does do (I just did a training session on the field in 95 degree heat) is allow the inhalation of air to feel somewhat less restricted as it pulls their air through its filter via the fan. The expired air goes out through the rest of the mask which is a KN95 replaceable filter media.

Having worn over a dozen different designs I can safely say this does a great job and is better than most at what it does. The downside is like I stated in my previous post, Disney has to draw the line somewhere and as a result it will simply fall into the 'vent' category and be prohibited. Which is a shame really, as it does a much better job than a lot of simple cloth designs that people wear. But again, its understandable as its simply logistics.


----------



## Mleach

theluckyrabbit said:


> Even the cloth, single ply masks are not allowed at Disney now. Disney rules now require masks to be at least two layers.


If you put a seam around the edge, how could anyone tell if there is a second layer? It seems like the # of plies is determined by the honor system unless they ask you to take it off?

editing to add: my family wears 2 ply, I'm not a weirdo, I'm just curious.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mleach said:


> If you put a seam around the edge, how could anyone tell if there is a second layer? It seems like the # of plies is determined by the honor system unless they ask you to take it off?


If the mask is made of mesh (very popular with the anti mask crowd) or some other see-through material, it is clearly not made of at least two layers of material. Disney is trying to prevent guests from wearing transparent/non-opaque masks onto Disney property.


----------



## Mleach

theluckyrabbit said:


> If the mask is made of mesh (very popular with the anti mask crowd) or some other see-through material, it is clearly not made of at least two layers of material. Disney is trying to prevent guests from wearing transparent/non-opaque masks onto Disney property.


oh, gotcha, thanks. It's not like Disney to make a rule that can't be enforced visually so I was confused but I see what you mean; I see those single ply ones made of something like a veil in Costco pretty often.


----------



## StormyCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> If the mask is made of mesh (very popular with the anti mask crowd) or some other see-through material, it is clearly not made of at least two layers of material. Disney is trying to prevent guests from wearing transparent/non-opaque masks onto Disney property.




Yeah, I actually ran across some knit/crochet patterns for 'masks'.  At first I didn't get who  the 'target audience was'. lol  

Although I guess you could make one to wear over a disposable mask to make it 'look cuter'.


----------



## maxiesmom

theluckyrabbit said:


> If the mask is made of mesh (very popular with the anti mask crowd) or some other see-through material, it is clearly not made of at least two layers of material. Disney is trying to prevent guests from wearing transparent/non-opaque masks onto Disney property.




Exactly.  I work at a mall, and we have already had clowns who tried to wear really open mesh "masks".   Some people have to try to get away with something.


----------



## kaytieeldr

StormyCA said:


> Although I guess you could make one to wear over a disposable mask to make it 'look cuter'.


Yeah, I found a blog on youtube on how to make a fancy mesh or sequined mask to wear over your main mask, for fancy events. 

Except she's going wear it "plain" to a wedding because it's all family 0_o.


----------



## RaySharpton




----------



## WantToGoToWDW

Mitchellfamily7814 said:


> Hi, please let me know how or where did you hear this info about Disney possibly making exceptions for people who are unable to wear masks for medical reasons.
> 
> Any information would be very helpful because I have been hopeful that some information such as this would come out so I really do appreciate your response and hope this is not just a rumor -fingers crossed


There are no exceptions for disability.


----------



## Jake

The NFL. Was trying a new high tech mesh face mask. That stop drop lets   Don’t know how that went


----------



## montreid

Recent published data on 14 mask types - good variety of masks tested. 

Not surprised on most of the data - surgical masks still outperformed most, and given the nature of the visits, would be our preferred modality when visiting the parks and rides.  Highest protection while disposable too before reentry into hotel/vehicle.

An interesting note -- valved N95 despite the valve performs as well as the cotton masks.  

https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sciadv.abd3083


----------



## SirDuff

montreid said:


> Recent published data on 14 mask types - good variety of masks tested.
> 
> Not surprised on most of the data - surgical masks still outperformed most, and given the nature of the visits, would be our preferred modality when visiting the parks and rides.  Highest protection while disposable too before reentry into hotel/vehicle.
> 
> An interesting note -- valved N95 despite the valve performs as well as the cotton masks.
> 
> https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sciadv.abd3083


Was interesting, it is important to note that for most masks, they only tested one person (and, it appears, a different person for each mask).  We know (and they say it) that there is likely large variation between people.  This variation may explain some of the differences seen and/or the rankings of the mask may be different for different people.  As the authors say: _Again, we want to note that the mask tests performed here (one speaker for all masks and four speakers for selected masks) should serve only as a demonstration. _


----------



## DisneyOma

montreid said:


> Recent published data on 14 mask types - good variety of masks tested.
> 
> Not surprised on most of the data - surgical masks still outperformed most, and given the nature of the visits, would be our preferred modality when visiting the parks and rides.  Highest protection while disposable too before reentry into hotel/vehicle.
> 
> An interesting note -- valved N95 despite the valve performs as well as the cotton masks.
> 
> https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sciadv.abd3083



They lost my respect for their study with two points - they used a single cellphone camera to base their data, and there's no way a fleece covering over the mouth would make more droplets than what your mouth puts out uncovered. Where are the extra droplets coming from?


----------



## gwynne

DisneyOma said:


> They lost my respect for their study with two points - they used a single cellphone camera to base their data, and there's no way a fleece covering over the mouth would make more droplets than what your mouth puts out uncovered. Where are the extra droplets coming from?



The researchers found that the neck gaiter — a sun-protection staple that was never designed or intended as a coronavirus-fighting measure — actually disperses the largest respiratory droplets into multiple smaller droplets, which stay airborne longer because large droplets sink faster. In other words, speaking through one of these masks seems to create a lighter, longer-lasting, virus-carrying army.


https://www.gearpatrol.com/outdoors/a33563091/face-mask-neck-gaiter-effectiveness-study/


----------



## SirDuff

DisneyOma said:


> They lost my respect for their study with two points - they used a single cellphone camera to base their data, and there's no way a fleece covering over the mouth would make more droplets than what your mouth puts out uncovered. Where are the extra droplets coming from?



It breaks the droplets up - so one droplet becomes many.


----------



## maxiesmom

gwynne said:


> The researchers found that the neck gaiter — a sun-protection staple that was never designed or intended as a coronavirus-fighting measure — actually disperses the largest respiratory droplets into multiple smaller droplets, which stay airborne longer because large droplets sink faster. In other words, speaking through one of these masks seems to create a lighter, longer-lasting, virus-carrying army.
> 
> 
> https://www.gearpatrol.com/outdoors/a33563091/face-mask-neck-gaiter-effectiveness-study/




It also states that it also depends on the material.  So all they proved was the one type they tried didn't perform well.  

I like Bill Nye and how he demonstrates which masks work better than others.  If you can wear a mask and still easily blow out a candle, it isn't doing much to keep your droplets contained.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Bill Nye article, with links to TikTok videos https://www.foxnews.com/science/bill-nye-coronavirus-mask-materials-tiktok


----------



## mamabunny

DisneyOma said:


> They lost my respect for their study with two points - they used a single cellphone camera to base their data, and there's no way a fleece covering over the mouth would make more droplets than what your mouth puts out uncovered. Where are the extra droplets coming from?



The reason that they demonstrated this proof of concept with a cellphone camera is actually twofold:  First of all,  most cellphones these days have (on average) 8 to 12 megapixel cameras standard, which is comparable to my Nikon digital camera at 10 megapixels.  Cellphone cameras are overall high enough quality now to take the type of video that this experiment requires.

Next, the idea of using a cellphone is that old line that every photographer knows:  The best camera in the world is the one you have with you at the time.  The driving force (besides generally improved form factor/quality of cellphone cameras) is that they have created a methodology that can be used by even less wealthy countries/clinics/groups with a minimum of investment, scientific knowledge or pre-exisiting infrastructure.

I actually applaud the use of the most common and least expensive materials/items possible; the team that created the device you reference have tried to keep it to an all-in price of $200 (provided that at least one of the researchers has a cellphone that can shoot video).

It's a form of "open source" science!


----------



## Live4travel

I am very sad fthat so many people lack compassion for those with disabilities that truly cannot wear a mask, such as children with autism/sensory issues or people with true breathing problems. Most people on these forums say they wear a mask "for others" and that wearing a mask shows you are a kind and compassionate person. No, you are not wearing a mask because you are selfless. You are actually expecting something in return which is that others will wear a mask for you, because you are fearful.


----------



## maxiesmom

Live4travel said:


> I am very sad fthat so many people lack compassion for those with disabilities that truly cannot wear a mask, such as children with autism/sensory issues or people with true breathing problems. Most people on these forums say they wear a mask "for others" and that wearing a mask shows you are a kind and compassionate person. No, you are not wearing a mask because you are selfless. You are actually expecting something in return which is that others will wear a mask for you, because you are fearful.



If you don't wear a mask you are expecting others to trust that you are not infected.  And that is too much to ask.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Live4travel said:


> I am very sad fthat so many people lack compassion for those with disabilities that truly cannot wear a mask, such as children with autism/sensory issues or people with true breathing problems.


Respectfully, I have breathing problems. I carry two different inhalers and wear a fan around my neck when I wear a mask. I've posted before, but will be happy to find and link again, the video of a physician wearing, ultimately, six masks - while his oxygen saturation level stayed at 98(%, out of 100). I've heard another physician claim that anyone who lives without supplemental oxygen can wear a mask. NO, everybody isn't me, but I have little to no sympathy for most adults.

Persons of any age, on the other hand, with sensory issues genuinely not being able to seat masks is entirely different.


----------



## Live4travel

Yes, to deny a 4 or 5 year old (or even older) child with autism the Disney experience because of their disability is very sad to me. Can't we be compassionate as a nation? Thankfully I am not in that situation but I truly feel for families that are. Should these children just remain at home? If schools are providing exceptions for these children then Disney should too IMO.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Live4travel said:


> Majority of the population is not infected. Mortality rate is 0.05%. Of those, 44% of those people were in nursing homes in 5 states. So yes, it is a lot to ask of the 99% of people who are healthy.


Respectfully, prove you're not contagious. Not whether or not you're sick. Transmission by asymptomatic carriers happens enough that its an issue.


----------



## maxiesmom

Live4travel said:


> Also, that proves my point that you are really not wearing masks for others, you are instead expecting them to wear it for you because you are fearful.



Masks are required by Disney.  No matter how much you rail against it.  Doesn't matter why they are required.  They are.


----------



## maxiesmom

I want to say too I agree it is sad that some are missing out on a trip to Disney World.  There are around 170,000 people who will never ever get the chance to go again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Live4travel said:


> ... Can't we be compassionate as a nation?...


Compassion goes both ways, including not passing judgement on others who have posted in this thread. Let's all try to give each other some extra grace during what has become an extra stressful time for so many people. Disney is a fun thing, but it isn't the be all and end all for every child and every family. (Blasphemy on these boards, right?) Coming out of this pandemic as more gracious and compassionate people just might be more important than a trip to a theme park. Just my two cents...


----------



## wdw4rfam

The situation stinks honestly. But why would you WANT to take your kid to Disney right now if they can’t wear a mask? It’s not safe. My son has autism, and has no problem wearing a mask, fortunately. But if he couldn’t we would be waiting.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Live4travel said:


> Yes, to deny a 4 or 5 year old (or even older) child with autism the Disney experience because of their disability is very sad to me. Can't we be compassionate as a nation? Thankfully I am not in that situation but I truly feel for families that are. Should these children just remain at home? If schools are providing exceptions for these children then Disney should too IMO.


I do not know of any theme park that at this time will let anyone in without a mask including small "kids" park I work at. and in my area these kids are not excepted from mask rules at school either


----------



## OurBigTrip

Live4travel said:


> I am very sad fthat so many people lack compassion for those with disabilities that truly cannot wear a mask, such as children with autism/sensory issues or people with true breathing problems. Most people on these forums say they wear a mask "for others" and that wearing a mask shows you are a kind and compassionate person. No, you are not wearing a mask because you are selfless. You are actually expecting something in return which is that others will wear a mask for you, because you are fearful.



Disney isn’t going anywhere, it will still be there when the pandemic is over.  Those who can’t or don’t want to wear a mask can come at that point, keeping everyone safer.

Not to mention that people with “true breathing problems” are high risk for COVID complications, so shouldn’t be at a theme park anyway.


----------



## lanejudy

A reminder that this thread is NOT the place to debate or discuss the validity of wearing masks.  Masks are required of all WDW guests age 2+.  If you have positive suggestions, feel free to share; if not, please move along.


----------



## DisneyOma

Live4travel said:


> Yes, to deny a 4 or 5 year old (or even older) child with autism the Disney experience because of their disability is very sad to me. Can't we be compassionate as a nation? Thankfully I am not in that situation but I truly feel for families that are. Should these children just remain at home? If schools are providing exceptions for these children then Disney should too IMO.



I make lightwieght cotton masks that have very gentle fabric-style elastic. I don't make earloops - I run the cord from one side to the other, through channels at the sides, so the ties are completely adjustable. Perhaps that is something to try?

(BTW, many people are denied a Disney experience, just because they can't afford to go)


----------



## gap2368

So I got my mask from Disney they do run small and they do not have anything to fit tight around your noise ( I hope that made sense)  to say I am disappointed in the quality of them is an understatement. the mask are soft and breathable but not a fit I would be comfortable with


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gap2368 said:


> So I got my mask from Disney they do run small and they do not have anything to fit tight around your noise ( I hope that made sense)  to say I am disappointed in the quality of them is an understatement. the mask are soft and breathable but not a fit I would be comfortable with


Regarding the lack of a nose wire, DIS to the rescue!
https://www.wdwinfo.com/entertainment-2/how-to-add-a-nose-wire-to-a-cloth-disney-face-mask/
Self-adhesive nose wires can be purchased on Amazon and Etsy, too.


----------



## StormyCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> Regarding the lack of a nose wire, DIS to the rescue!
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/entertainment-2/how-to-add-a-nose-wire-to-a-cloth-disney-face-mask/
> Self-adhesive nose wires can be purchased on Amazon and Etsy, too.




I snipped the 'wire' (it was actually a bendable plastic strip) out of a paper mask, cut a teeny hole in my Disney mask, slid it in, and centered it.  Works great.

Now I just need to find a nice and 'invisible' way to add just a bit more elastic to the ear loops. If I'd have known they were going to come out with an XL I would have waited to order them.  Oh well.


----------



## Starwind

gap2368 said:


> So I got my mask from Disney they do run small and they do not have anything to fit tight around your noise ( I hope that made sense)  to say I am disappointed in the quality of them is an understatement. the mask are soft and breathable but not a fit I would be comfortable with



Early on in the pandemic I bought some cotton masks from Thompson Tee [ https://thompsontee.com/face-masks ]. I had previously been a customer of the company, buying their undershirts, so was comfortable buying from them amid the rash of fly by night companies and such in those early crazy days.

I LOVE their masks nave since bought more. Double layer cotton. They do have ear loops but they are among the most comfortable of any mask I have -- a soft stretchy fabric that I don't quite know how to describe, but I find it doesn't bother my ears, which is saying a lot. My sister, Mom and I have all worn these masks and they are the favourites for all of us for a reusable simple fabric mask. They hold their shape, can be washed and dried on HOT cycles, and the white ones can be bleached. I find they keep their shape, keep their size [despite lots of hot cycles], and *stay in place*. While they don't have a nose adjuster thingie, they do pretty good at conforming, and at least for the three of our's faces they don't keep slowly sliding down off the nose like some other masks I have.

As someone who wore masks for years before the pandemic, and has now tried a slew of different kinds, styles, types, and brands of masks due to the pandemic, the biggest piece of advice I have for anyone with issues wearing masks is to try different ones -- even the same "style" made by two different manufacturers can be significantly different in fit and feel and comfort. As an example, I can compare two different non-medical medical-style pleated disposable masks [those blue ones you see]. To the casual eye they look identical. They are made to the same standard [a Chinese standard because these days pretty much all such masks are made in China]. One of them when you wear it you can barely feel you have it on except for the occasional partial fogging of glasses. The other does that but it also scratches against my face. When I run my hand over the inside face of them they feel the same. But my face notices a difference -- one is soft and I don't feel it wearing it, the other feels "scratchy" and after a while that scratchy becomes almost itchy, constantly irritating. It doesn't cause a rash or anything, just a constant irritating reminder that it is there. So, that box of masks is relegated to "wear overtop another mask if I want to preserve the longevity of the other mask or for some other reason". Mostly I wear that itchy mask over top of of my valved high filtration masks so I get the protection from the high filtration mask but also protect others by covering the valve with the no-longer-itchy (since it is not against my face) blue mask.

Also, some masks have a specific "thing" about them that is a problem. For many it has to do with the ear loops/ties. There are solutions that may work if that is the case. I have one mask that I really like EXCEPT it pulls down on the end of my nose, which within about 30 minutes starts to trigger a migraine [I did not know that certain pressure points on my nose were a migraine trigger point until I started wearing so many styles of masks thanks to the pandemic; I suppose this is useful information to have]. Who knew. After sterilization, my sister gained a new mask !


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Starwind said:


> ... As someone who wore masks for years before the pandemic, and has now tried a slew of different kinds, styles, types, and brands of masks due to the pandemic, the biggest piece of advice I have for anyone with issues wearing masks is to try different ones -- even the same "style" made by two different manufacturers can be significantly different in fit and feel and comfort...


Totally agree! Especially for anyone who has sensitivities or special needs of any kind involving mask wearing, this advice is key! Everyone's face is different and how masks fit and feel to different people will vary -- sometimes wildly -- even within the same family. There are now a growing selection of mask styles, fabrics/textiles, price ranges, etc. Masks may never be fabulously comfortable to wear, but they can be significantly better than many people think! Choices are out there, so it is worth the effort to look and compare.


----------



## Lilsia

wdw4rfam said:


> The situation stinks honestly. But why would you WANT to take your kid to Disney right now if they can’t wear a mask? It’s not safe. My son has autism, and has no problem wearing a mask, fortunately. But if he couldn’t we would be waiting.



This is exactly what I was thinking. Why would any parent want to take the risk of their child getting sick for something like going to an amusement park if the child can not wear a mask to protect themselves. Disney will still be there when this is over. My kids are adults now but hubby and I had a discussion on how glad we are that they are not little again because we would absolutely not be taking them anywhere or sending them to school even. It's not worth it.


----------



## Lilsia

Mnemorath said:


> Disney definitely is enforcing a no exemption policy.
> 
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/hold-...&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=fb-theblaze



These parents set their children up for disappointment and then blame others. Disney has repeatedly made people aware of the no exemption policy. They put it on their website, MDE app, app notifications, emails, etc. There is no excuse for this and someone with a disabled child should really look up what the ADA covers.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Lilsia said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. Why would any parent want to take the risk of their child getting sick for something like going to an amusement park if the child can not wear a mask to protect themselves. Disney will still be there when this is over. My kids are adults now but hubby and I had a discussion on how glad we are that they are not little again because we would absolutely not be taking them anywhere or sending them to school even. It's not worth it.


Because they don’t think masks work, or they don’t think that COVID is really something to worry about.


----------



## DisneyOma

Starwind said:


> Early on in the pandemic I bought some cotton masks from Thompson Tee [ https://thompsontee.com/face-masks ]. I had previously been a customer of the company, buying their undershirts, so was comfortable buying from them amid the rash of fly by night companies and such in those early crazy days.
> 
> I LOVE their masks nave since bought more. Double layer cotton. They do have ear loops but they are among the most comfortable of any mask I have -- a soft stretchy fabric that I don't quite know how to describe, but I find it doesn't bother my ears, which is saying a lot. My sister, Mom and I have all worn these masks and they are the favourites for all of us for a reusable simple fabric mask. They hold their shape, can be washed and dried on HOT cycles, and the white ones can be bleached. I find they keep their shape, keep their size [despite lots of hot cycles], and *stay in place*. While they don't have a nose adjuster thingie, they do pretty good at conforming, and at least for the three of our's faces they don't keep slowly sliding down off the nose like some other masks I have.



One thing to check, with stretchy material - can you see light through it when you hold it up to a lamp? If you can see light, it's not the right material to use. If the mask stretches on your face, hold it up to the light stretched out.  Sadly, the most comfortable fabric may be the most porous ones, which do not provide enough protection, IMO. I've been using undyed batik fabric for the liners in the masks I make because it is the softest, most dense cotton fabric I can find. No light shines through my two layer masks.


----------



## Starwind

DisneyOma said:


> One thing to check, with stretchy material - can you see light through it when you hold it up to a lamp? If you can see light, it's not the right material to use. If the mask stretches on your face, hold it up to the light stretched out.  Sadly, the most comfortable fabric may be the most porous ones, which do not provide enough protection, IMO. I've been using undyed batik fabric for the liners in the masks I make because it is the softest, most dense cotton fabric I can find. No light shines through my two layer masks.



Very true.

In this case, it is the ear loops that are the soft stretchy material, not the mask.

SW


----------



## StormyCA

Lilsia said:


> These parents set their children up for disappointment and then blame others. Disney has repeatedly made people aware of the no exemption policy. They put it on their website, MDE app, app notifications, emails, etc. There is no excuse for this and someone with a disabled child should really look up what the ADA covers.




I agree.  Disney has publicized their 'no exemptions' policy loudly and clearly.  And those involved with the ADA have also made it very clear that the ADA provides for exceptions when the public health is involved.  I'm sad for this little girl but her parents have no one to blame but themselves.  They need to remember that Disney will still be there, and their daughter will be able to go once we have this pandemic under control.  

Of course, the cynic in me wonders if perhaps the parents have an ulterior motive in this situation, like a lawsuit.  I'm sure Disney will refund any costs they've incurred directly with Disney (tickets, hotel, etc) without legal action being needed.  Any non-Disney costs (airfare, non-Disney hotel, etc) are on the parents IMO.   "You pays your money and you takes your chances" as my dear old dad used to say.  They tried to get Disney to circumvent public safety rules and they failed.

I think that this is one of the "weaknesses" in Disney's day to day lack of enforcing their own rules. People become used to "Well, if I push hard enough I'll get to do XYZ".  This is  because they (and we) have seen enough CMs being overruled by upper management when the CM has reprimanded or refused a guest.  Sure, letting someone use an expired FP+ or refusing to enforce line-cutting rules are small in themselves, but it leads to situations like this.   

I now step down and yield my soapbox to the next speaker.


----------



## gap2368

I live a cross from a primary dr and she told me if you can blow out a candle with the mask it is not a good one.  Just if someone wanted to know if there mask was a good mask for protection


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gap2368 said:


> I live a cross from a primary dr and she told me if you can blow out a candle with the mask it is not a good one.  Just if someone wanted to know if there mask was a good mask for protection


Yes, good test! And also want to point out that some masks may seem too see-through at first, but may have a filter pocket. Once the filter is inserted, the mask is no longer see-through.


----------



## gap2368

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, good test! And also want to point out that some masks may seem too see-through at first, but may have a filter pocket. Once the filter is inserted, the mask is no longer see-through.


I got a mask yesterday  that is somewhat see thought  it dose have a filter insert in it I have not tried to blow out a candle or not with ot without the filter in but goood point about filter


theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, good test! And also want to point out that some masks may seem too see-through at first, but may have a filter pocket. Once the filter is inserted, the mask is no longer see-through.


----------



## MOPNB

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Because they don’t think masks work, or they don’t think that COVID is really something to worry about.


Or because their child is dying anyway and they have a wish to go to Disney (posted as the mom of a Make a Wish kid):
https://www.gktw.org/covid19/index.php?s_src=covid19&s_subsrc=tamicorner


----------



## DisneyOma

MOPNB said:


> Or because their child is dying anyway and they have a wish to go to Disney (posted as the mom of a Make a Wish kid):
> https://www.gktw.org/covid19/index.php?s_src=covid19&s_subsrc=tamicorner



I was thinking of the MAW village and all the good work they do there. Maybe Disney could arrange for one day, one park a month or something to be for MAW? I know it would cut into their already lower profits, but maybe they have a heart beating in there somewhere?


----------



## mcall12

DisneyOma said:


> I was thinking of the MAW village and all the good work they do there. Maybe Disney could arrange for one day, one park a month or something to be for MAW? I know it would cut into their already lower profits, but maybe they have a heart beating in there somewhere?



this sounds like a beautiful idea... except, this also sounds like it would be difficult to manage safely without risking exposure for an already immunocompromised group of people and their traveling parties.

I am in a high risk category and while I don’t mind masks for errands, I know I won’t be at WDW until it is safe for me to be.  While it’s disappointing, I’m also an adult and fully responsible to act in my own best interest.  I can’t imagine how difficult this is for parents of children for whom the best decision is to not go for right now, as this is not something most children understand in the same way.  My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## ToyStoryManiaMouse

Live4travel said:


> I am very sad fthat so many people lack compassion for those with disabilities that truly cannot wear a mask, such as children with autism/sensory issues or people with true breathing problems. Most people on these forums say they wear a mask "for others" and that wearing a mask shows you are a kind and compassionate person. No, you are not wearing a mask because you are selfless. You are actually expecting something in return which is that others will wear a mask for you, because you are fearful.


I'm Autistic and I wear a mask because Autistic people are JUST AS CAPABALE of typical people in protecting public health. Disabled people worked HARD for something even approaching equal access to public community, education, and vocational options. Equal access means equal responsibility. Anyone with public access has the responsibility to protect public safety. I cannot endanger public health, hit someone, push someone, threaten someone, touch other people's food, put my dirty shoes on them, get out of a moving ride vehicle, or ignore safety regulations and then say it is because of my Autism. As an Autistic adult, I have the SAME rights and responsibilities as other adults. Growing up, my parents taught me I had the SAME responsibilities as my typically developing sister. They were accepting of me and fine if I did things in my own way though. When the mask thing started, me and my sensory concerns started working it out. I live indepdently and work full time. I have to wear a mask. I also recognize that ADA makes no exemptions to that mask policy (can use a reasonable alternative like curbside delivery). I tried things until I found something that worked. Autistic people wear pants and shirts and underwear. Most of us have had sensory issues with those too. Turns out, we wear most clothes because of social norms and businesses can easily require them. The one piece of clothing that is for safety (or maybe shoes could also be counted as safety) is somehow the one everyone is fighting over about sensory issues. The more equivalent thing is to compare masks to seatbelts. When you get into a car, you don't know if you will be in an accident. You are actually more likely right now to get covid-19 than be in an accident. But it sounds crazy to tell a cop that your child is not wearing a seatbelt at all because they are Autistic and don't like how they feel. We put those precious little ones in seatbelts because we love them. And parents work hard to find something that works because they love them. Masks got super political really fast. It really is like a seatbelt though. I don't know if there will be a threat today when I go out, but there might be. So as a responsible adult, I wear my mask. As a child, I had to wear pants and underwear and a seatbelt. Even though I was Autistic. And we found a way to make it work. I know I can't make a mask work in the Florida summer heat, so I'm not going. I know I can probably do it in the winter and may go. 

Also, I don't need your compassion because I am Autistic (although all people need compassion). Honestly, neither do the other Autistic people I know. We need your advocacy and support. In a pandemic, that means helping to find real SOLUTIONS, not pity. It's not compassionate to say that because something is more challenging for me, I should be exempt from public health policies. It reinforces the view that Autistic people are less capable of protecting public health and making good decisions. Most Autistic adults i know have found a solution. In fact, most of us are thriving because things are less crowded, no one is touching us, we just made shaking hands more obsolete, and now I don't have to go to a crowded overstimulating movie theater to see Mulan (which I would not have done since I can't handle the sensory so I would have had to wait). If you know someone who is Autistic help them find a real solution. Bonus points if you ask them if they need help or what could help them instead of assuming that you know. That builds autonomy and independence and problem-solving skills. It creates a great model for them for when they are Autistic adults.


----------



## Lilsia

ToyStoryManiaMouse said:


> I'm Autistic and I wear a mask because Autistic people are JUST AS CAPABALE of typical people in protecting public health. Disabled people worked HARD for something even approaching equal access to public community, education, and vocational options. Equal access means equal responsibility. Anyone with public access has the responsibility to protect public safety. I cannot endanger public health, hit someone, push someone, threaten someone, touch other people's food, put my dirty shoes on them, get out of a moving ride vehicle, or ignore safety regulations and then say it is because of my Autism. As an Autistic adult, I have the SAME rights and responsibilities as other adults. Growing up, my parents taught me I had the SAME responsibilities as my typically developing sister. They were accepting of me and fine if I did things in my own way though. When the mask thing started, me and my sensory concerns started working it out. I live indepdently and work full time. I have to wear a mask. I also recognize that ADA makes no exemptions to that mask policy (can use a reasonable alternative like curbside delivery). I tried things until I found something that worked. Autistic people wear pants and shirts and underwear. Most of us have had sensory issues with those too. Turns out, we wear most clothes because of social norms and businesses can easily require them. The one piece of clothing that is for safety (or maybe shoes could also be counted as safety) is somehow the one everyone is fighting over about sensory issues. The more equivalent thing is to compare masks to seatbelts. When you get into a car, you don't know if you will be in an accident. You are actually more likely right now to get covid-19 than be in an accident. But it sounds crazy to tell a cop that your child is not wearing a seatbelt at all because they are Autistic and don't like how they feel. We put those precious little ones in seatbelts because we love them. And parents work hard to find something that works because they love them. Masks got super political really fast. It really is like a seatbelt though. I don't know if there will be a threat today when I go out, but there might be. So as a responsible adult, I wear my mask. As a child, I had to wear pants and underwear and a seatbelt. Even though I was Autistic. And we found a way to make it work. I know I can't make a mask work in the Florida summer heat, so I'm not going. I know I can probably do it in the winter and may go.
> 
> Also, I don't need your compassion because I am Autistic (although all people need compassion). Honestly, neither do the other Autistic people I know. We need your advocacy and support. In a pandemic, that means helping to find real SOLUTIONS, not pity. It's not compassionate to say that because something is more challenging for me, I should be exempt from public health policies. It reinforces the view that Autistic people are less capable of protecting public health and making good decisions. Most Autistic adults i know have found a solution. In fact, most of us are thriving because things are less crowded, no one is touching us, we just made shaking hands more obsolete, and now I don't have to go to a crowded overstimulating movie theater to see Mulan (which I would not have done since I can't handle the sensory so I would have had to wait). If you know someone who is Autistic help them find a real solution. Bonus points if you ask them if they need help or what could help them instead of assuming that you know. That builds autonomy and independence and problem-solving skills. It creates a great model for them for when they are Autistic adults.



 Thank you so much for posting this. My niece is also autistic and the whole family has worked very hard to have her be able to function in society. From the beginning we treated her like any other of our children and did not take autism as an excuse for bad behavior. She also has found a mask that she can wear because it is required for school.


----------



## WantToGoToWDW

My grandson has chronic lung disease, has sensory processing disorder and is immunosuppressed due to his heart transplant.  He absolutely wears a mask and was wearing masks way before masks become a thing due to COVID-19.


----------



## WantToGoToWDW




----------



## ToyStoryManiaMouse

Lilsia said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. My niece is also autistic and the whole family has worked very hard to have her be able to function in society. From the beginning we treated her like any other of our children and did not take autism as an excuse for bad behavior. She also has found a mask that she can wear because it is required for school.


If you haven't, do a Google search and TedTalks search for the term "neurodiversity". This is the movement from Autistic adults about our own neurology, rights, and culture!


----------



## lanejudy

Again I remind folks that the disABILITIES Forum and this thread is not the place to debate whether or not masks should be required.


----------



## momandmousefan

ToyStoryManiaMouse said:


> If you haven't, do a Google search and TedTalks search for the term "neurodiversity". This is the movement from Autistic adults about our own neurology, rights, and culture!



Omg...you are awesome!

We only figured out I was on the spectrum when my daughter was diagnosed (why no one, myself included ever realized having to occasionally hide out somewhere rocking back and forth after being overwhelmed should have been a big flag )

So I guess consequently  I really struggle when people speak for autistic people not having any clue how our minds work. If anything, we really understand the need for masks. We are very black and white, and extremely conscious of the need for rules. It drives me nutso when non divergent people use autistic people as their excuse for an exception. Most of us will try every thing we possibly can!!

a few tips for those still looking for calm break spots...we were at animal kingdom today and found that the seating near harambe market was a very nice place for a break, and there is also a very tiny place with fans and 4 tables set back on a little path near there across from the tree of life.(So a few extra options in addition to the relaxation stations) I believe there are tables back in dinoland too.
Highly recommend mini personal fans too! 

At Epcot there are a few shady benches in the back of UK. Very quiet! And you might get a sneak peek of Alice. As long as you are stationary you can stop back there for water and a sensory break. Our daughter had such an awesome socially distanced meet and greet! (And I got a break!) 

Also are we allowed to suggest a mask variety? (We found one very breathable with soft adjustable straps I can recommend that might work for those with mild sensory issues. Ours are mild though, so I don’t know how well they will work if yours are more extreme)


----------



## cobright

montreid said:


> An interesting note -- valved N95 despite the valve performs as well as the cotton masks.


I've been saying this for a while now. The main mode of action is not 'filtering' the droplets and particles being breathed out. The goal is simply to change that exhale's direction abruptly or force it through choke-points in order to condense the smaller droplets into larger heavier ones and to floculate ($2 word) the particles a bit into heavier bundles and if possible also slow everything down a bit or aim it downwards so it hits the earth sooner.

Valved filtering masks have become something of a pariah, which is sad because my favorite disposable N95 has an exhale valve. The exhale port is also shielded by 2-ply breathable fabric (skipping the filter element) but that covering is on the inside of the mask so no one sees it. And in places where they have a rule about valved masks, showing that there is a protective cover on the port doesn't usually change their minds anyway. My sister in law actually was stopped on her way into a mall, so she put a cloth mask over top of the N95 and they still wouldn't let her in until she removed the N95 mask.



DisneyOma said:


> They lost my respect for their study with two points - they used a single cellphone camera to base their data, and there's no way a fleece covering over the mouth would make more droplets than what your mouth puts out uncovered. Where are the extra droplets coming from?


I posted a week or so ago about a similar method I used to test masks. I exhale a lung full of plain vape through the mask along the beam of a laser pointer with a plain wall as backdrop. With a modern cellphone set to fixed focus, the resolution of individual points along the beam is pretty impressive. I used a computer program to simply count the amount of visible green in each region of the frame, but particle size and density can be measured as well.



Live4travel said:


> I am very sad fthat so many people lack compassion for those with disabilities that truly cannot wear a mask, such as children with autism/sensory issues or people with true breathing problems. Most people on these forums say they wear a mask "for others" and that wearing a mask shows you are a kind and compassionate person. No, you are not wearing a mask because you are selfless. You are actually expecting something in return which is that others will wear a mask for you, because you are fearful.


Even among the most fervent pro-maskers, nobody is celebrating the discomfort or the disenfranchisement of the disabled and ill. Or almost nobody anyway. The problem is, this issue breaks pretty cleanly along ideological lines and the vast majority of the people fighting against wearing masks have no physiological basis for doing so. Conditions that preclude wearing a mask afflict a few percent of the population. 

Do you really think there would be this level of conflict over a half dozen maskless shoppers a day at the grocery store? There wouldn't be. We would all just assume that person has a condition, give them a bit of extra room, ant ... and not think much more about it. Instead, going maskless has become a political statement during a time when there are, literally, a thousand of my countrymen dying from this virus EVERY DAY.

There is a lot of frustration on both sides of the issue, and as a pro-mask person I will be the first to call out pro-maskers who display a lack of civility. But, as I see it, where compassion is lacking most is for the men and women scraping by who cannot work from home and the degree to which they are exposed to this virus is at the whim of the rest of us. And the teachers who are being voted back into classrooms by parents who want their kids out of the house. And police and civil servants who encounter us, en masse.




Live4travel said:


> Yes, to deny a 4 or 5 year old (or even older) child with autism the Disney experience because of their disability is very sad to me. Can't we be compassionate as a nation? Thankfully I am not in that situation but I truly feel for families that are. Should these children just remain at home? If schools are providing exceptions for these children then Disney should too IMO.


In Idaho, even the legally blind have the right to carry a concealed pistol. Think about that. I'm actually very pro-2nd amendment for a progressive. But a person ... who is incapable of knowing for certain what they are aiming at... in Idaho... still may carry a pistol out on the public streets ... of Idaho.

Where am I going with that? Some people, through no fault of their own, sometimes shouldn't get to do everything they want. By "sometimes" I mean when doing so puts other people's lives at risk.

I get it. I want to go to WDW so bad right now. I went from visiting 1-2 times a month to nothing for the last 6 months, but we have an immune compromised in our household and the risk is too much right now mask or not. And my wonderful friend actually moved to Florida years ago to be closer to WDW, and now she's stuck in Michigan with me. We all want a return to normalcy. 

But to get there, we need to get the active cases down. To do that, a lot more of us need to put a mask on.


----------



## Smittolis

Costco is selling its pseudo '02cool' branded kids masks and they are super comfortable and made of a cooling fabric. Not 100% certain they conform to the Disney requirements (haven't checked what they are) but for everyday use, my sensory seeking kids love them! Bright colors too, $10 for 4! ;o)


----------

